# Snacks: Low carb, sugar-free, gluten-free



## Hooked

Most of you know of The Vape Guy @BumbleBee, but what many don't know is that his wife, @Bumblebabe (real name Ilze), who is also a vaper, owns a health shop in Tzaneen - close to Bumblebee's vape shop - called Living Proof Health and Wellness Store. Ilze is certified by the Academy of Health and Nutrition, but that's not enough for this lady who is continuing to study. 

I received a combined order from Bumblebee and Bumblebabe two days ago (now how convenient is that!) and for your information I'd like to show you which snacks I got. 

I'm diabetic, so I go for low-carb and sugar-free / no added sugar. There are some energy bars in the store which are not low-carb/sugar-free, but Ilze made sure to tell me about that so that I wouldn't buy the wrong product. Note: ALL products in the store are gluten-free. 

The website for online ordering is: http://livingproof.co.za/

If you want to place a combined order from Living Proof and The Vape Guy, just tell one or both of them and they will send everything in one box, thereby saving you two delivery fees. And what fun it is to get some juice or a new mod and a slab of guilt-free chocolate! 

I wish that I lived in Tzaneen because of the scrumptious lunches which Ilze makes every day. Have a look at the FB page. I follow Living Proof on FB as Ilze's gets very interesting stock in and posts whenever something new arrives. 

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/livingprooftzaneen/

And now, without further ado ...







































@Rob Fisher, @Braki, @Friep, @RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 4


----------



## RainstormZA

Thank you @Hooked for sharing this with us.

Omg I love mint chocolate! And buttermilk rusks too. 

I'm also dairy intolerant as well - glass of milkshake sets me off, even too much ice-cream or chocolate. But a little low fat milk in my tea is alright. If I eat a bowl of yoghurt, it gives me heartburn. It sucks.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## stevie g

Buttermilk low carb rusk FTW

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Bumblebabe

Hooked said:


> Most of you know of The Vape Guy @BumbleBee, but what many don't know is that his wife, @Bumblebabe (real name Ilze), who is also a vaper, owns a health shop in Tzaneen - close to Bumblebee's vape shop - called Living Proof Health and Wellness Store. Ilze is certified by the Academy of Health and Nutrition, but that's not enough for this lady who is continuing to study.
> 
> I received a combined order from Bumblebee and Bumblebabe two days ago (now how convenient is that!) and for your information I'd like to show you which snacks I got.
> 
> I'm diabetic, so I go for low-carb and sugar-free / no added sugar. There are some energy bars in the store which are not low-carb/sugar-free, but Ilze made sure to tell me about that so that I wouldn't buy the wrong product. Note: ALL products in the store are gluten-free.
> 
> The website for online ordering is: http://livingproof.co.za/
> 
> If you want to place a combined order from Living Proof and The Vape Guy, just tell one or both of them and they will send everything in one box, thereby saving you two delivery fees. And what fun it is to get some juice or a new mod and a slab of guilt-free chocolate!
> 
> I wish that I lived in Tzaneen because of the scrumptious lunches which Ilze makes every day. Have a look at the FB page. I follow Living Proof on FB as Ilze's gets very interesting stock in and posts whenever something new arrives.
> 
> Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/livingprooftzaneen/
> 
> And now, without further ado ...
> 
> View attachment 131082
> View attachment 131083
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 131084
> View attachment 131085
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 131086
> View attachment 131087
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 131088
> View attachment 131090
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 131091
> View attachment 131092
> 
> 
> View attachment 131094
> View attachment 131095
> 
> 
> View attachment 131096
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 131097
> 
> 
> @Rob Fisher, @Braki, @Friep, @RainstormZA


@Hooked you’re a sweetheart 
It’s been such a pleasure. Thank you. 

It’s a dream come true to do what I love and to make a difference. 

In a way, @BumbleBee and I are a team from two very different parts but fighting the same fight. The two worlds are so much the same when it comes to lies and control. 

It’s been life changing in so many ways and yes I’m loving the studying 

One day I’ll cook for you too. Having the right store and environment to play with real food, is opening a whole new world 

Thank you again for your kind words, it’s much appreciated

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Steyn777

Bumblebabe said:


> @Hooked you’re a sweetheart
> It’s been such a pleasure. Thank you.
> 
> It’s a dream come true to do what I love and to make a difference.
> 
> In a way, @BumbleBee and I are a team from two very different parts but fighting the same fight. The two worlds are so much the same when it comes to lies and control.
> 
> It’s been life changing in so many ways and yes I’m loving the studying
> 
> One day I’ll cook for you too. Having the right store and environment to play with real food, is opening a whole new world
> 
> Thank you again for your kind words, it’s much appreciated


I am a firm believer in the no carb lifestyle...I believe it although haven't been sticking to it for a while now. Reason I'm commenting is because you said you enjoy the studying. If you haven't done so already, I think you will also enjoy the studies on varies types of fasting. Combined the 2 makes an awesome team. So many health benefits to this way of life it's crazy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Bumblebabe

Steyn777 said:


> I am a firm believer in the no carb lifestyle...I believe it although haven't been sticking to it for a while now. Reason I'm commenting is because you said you enjoy the studying. If you haven't done so already, I think you will also enjoy the studies on varies types of fasting. Combined the 2 makes an awesome team. So many health benefits to this way of life it's crazy.



@Steyn777 Thank you yes I have
Jason Fung being one of my heroes I have read all I could about fasting and lived it.
I am extremely careful recommending fasting and specially look at which one for who.
Women do well for weight loss and healing insulin resistance, but need to eat right when breaking the fast and only do intermittent fasting for short periods of time. We tend to overdo the fasting and this exhausts the adrenals, which are our backup hormone resource after menopause. 
Done correctly, it is an amazing tool for body and soul.

I only recommend fasting for low carbers (low carb = sugar free), the sugar burners suffer terribly and can cause blood sugar to drop too much. Total withdraw within the first few hour.

I want to do another 48 hour water fast soon. It is the most incredible experience of high energy, focus and freedom from food. 

PS, no carb is impossible unless you are only having meat and fat,

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Steyn777

Bumblebabe said:


> @Steyn777 Thank you yes I have
> Jason Fung being one of my heroes I have read all I could about fasting and lived it.
> I am extremely careful recommending fasting and specially look at which one for who.
> Women do well for weight loss and healing insulin resistance, but need to eat right when breaking the fast and only do intermittent fasting for short periods of time. We tend to overdo the fasting and this exhausts the adrenals, which are our backup hormone resource after menopause.
> Done correctly, it is an amazing tool for body and soul.
> 
> I only recommend fasting for low carbers (low carb = sugar free), the sugar burners suffer terribly and can cause blood sugar to drop too much. Total withdraw within the first few hour.
> 
> I want to do another 48 hour water fast soon. It is the most incredible experience of high energy, focus and freedom from food.
> 
> PS, no carb is impossible unless you are only having meat and fat,


I could've only read Jason Fung and immediately know you have studied this. Lol. He is brilliant! Agree with all your points and glad to have someone in this field for when I start my journey again.

Also agree with the No Carb thing, but that is exactly what I do when I start, Meat and Fat. 

I also always start with a 3 day water fast (helps me with the transition) before I take on No/low carb.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Steyn777 said:


> I am a firm believer in the no carb lifestyle...I believe it although haven't been sticking to it for a while now. Reason I'm commenting is because you said you enjoy the studying. If you haven't done so already, I think you will also enjoy the studies on varies types of fasting. Combined the 2 makes an awesome team. So many health benefits to this way of life it's crazy.



@Steyn777 I agree with you on no/low carbs. I started Banting a year or two ago and I just could not believe how fantastic I felt. I was never hungry - or hangry! - I had so much energy and my moods were stable. And I lost 13kg in 6 months. I then went off the rails but I'm back on now and feeling all the better for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Bumblebabe said:


> @Steyn777 Thank you yes I have
> Jason Fung being one of my heroes I have read all I could about fasting and lived it.
> I am extremely careful recommending fasting and specially look at which one for who.
> Women do well for weight loss and healing insulin resistance, but need to eat right when breaking the fast and only do intermittent fasting for short periods of time. We tend to overdo the fasting and this exhausts the adrenals, which are our backup hormone resource after menopause.
> Done correctly, it is an amazing tool for body and soul.
> 
> I only recommend fasting for low carbers (low carb = sugar free), the sugar burners suffer terribly and can cause blood sugar to drop too much. Total withdraw within the first few hour.
> 
> I want to do another 48 hour water fast soon. It is the most incredible experience of high energy, focus and freedom from food.
> 
> PS, no carb is impossible unless you are only having meat and fat,



@Bumblebabe When I lived in Oman in the Middle East, it fascinated me that during Ramadan everyone would fast from sunrise to sunset every day for a month - and that includes no drinking, smoking etc. When they break the fast, the first thing that they eat is a handful of dates - I guess for the sugar. Pregnant and menstruating women are excluded from fasting, but then they have to fast at another time. 

I would pass out if I had to fast. If I haven't eaten for more than 3 - 4 hours I feel weak and I get the shakes. And then I stuff everything in sight into my mouth, healthy or not!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Peeps, I didn't mention that through Living Proof FB you can join a Support program. @Bumblebabe could you tell us more about it?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777

Hooked said:


> @Bumblebabe When I lived in Oman in the Middle East, it fascinated me that during Ramadan everyone would fast from sunrise to sunset every day for a month - and that includes no drinking, smoking etc. When they break the fast, the first thing that they eat is a handful of dates - I guess for the sugar. Pregnant and menstruating women are excluded from fasting, but then they have to fast at another time.
> 
> I would pass out if I had to fast. If I haven't eaten for more than 3 - 4 hours I feel weak and I get the shakes. And then I stuff everything in sight into my mouth, healthy or not!!!!


I once fasted for 32 days, only water. You're body adapts. The longest recorded fast was under doctor supervision and lasted for 298 days.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Steyn777

Hooked said:


> @Steyn777 I agree with you on no/low carbs. I started Banting a year or two ago and I just could not believe how fantastic I felt. I was never hungry - or hangry! - I had so much energy and my moods were stable. And I lost 13kg in 6 months. I then went off the rails but I'm back on now and feeling all the better for it.


The energy you get when your body reaches Ketosis is something that's very hard to explain to anyone who hasn't been there. Should really get my discipline in order.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Bumblebabe

Hooked said:


> @Bumblebabe When I lived in Oman in the Middle East, it fascinated me that during Ramadan everyone would fast from sunrise to sunset every day for a month - and that includes no drinking, smoking etc. When they break the fast, the first thing that they eat is a handful of dates - I guess for the sugar. Pregnant and menstruating women are excluded from fasting, but then they have to fast at another time.
> 
> I would pass out if I had to fast. If I haven't eaten for more than 3 - 4 hours I feel weak and I get the shakes. And then I stuff everything in sight into my mouth, healthy or not!!!!



That would be the sugar burning state.
When you run out of sugar, your body will do ANYTHING to get you to eat more sugar (grab even unhealthy junk).
This is where we are made out to be weak and lazy, it is just not true! The fight your body puts up is extremely hard to fight. Its like an addict fighting the drug effects.

Fasting can help, but its the fats that we eat that helps most with cravings and keeping the gut monsters at bay. No we do not eat fat all day long, we just enjoy the fat on the meat, avo, eggs, healthy oily dressings and butter where needed. 

Being Diabetic, you have to be extra careful when it comes to fasting. Your body and your insulin and meds, has to be carefully regulated.
Rather just stick with very low carb, this minimizes blood sugar actions, and that is a great start to healing.

The Muslims here in our town all do the one month no eating drinking smoking thing too.
To go without water every day when its to hot here, eish.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Steyn777 said:


> I once fasted for 32 days, only water. You're body adapts. The longest recorded fast was under doctor supervision and lasted for 298 days.


Micheal Moodley interviewed a man that was well over 100 years old and his fasting story was amazing.
He also ran many marathons and is well focused and active for his age.
I'll see if I can find the video, it full of great info.

@Steyn777 , if you want a fasting buddy let me know. I would love to do it with someone.
I love @BumbleBee , but you feed that man  no fasting for him 

I was very shocked at the clarity, strength and energy I got from my accidental 48 hour fast. I just was not hungry and went with it. Everyone begged me to eat something. Would love to do it again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777

Bumblebabe said:


> That would be the sugar burning state.
> When you run out of sugar, your body will do ANYTHING to get you to eat more sugar (grab even unhealthy junk).
> This is where we are made out to be weak and lazy, it is just not true! The fight your body puts up is extremely hard to fight. Its like an addict fighting the drug effects.
> 
> Fasting can help, but its the fats that we eat that helps most with cravings and keeping the gut monsters at bay. No we do not eat fat all day long, we just enjoy the fat on the meat, avo, eggs, healthy oily dressings and butter where needed.
> 
> Being Diabetic, you have to be extra careful when it comes to fasting. Your body and your insulin and meds, has to be carefully regulated.
> Rather just stick with very low carb, this minimizes blood sugar actions, and that is a great start to healing.
> 
> The Muslims here in our town all do the one month no eating drinking smoking thing too.
> To go without water every day when its to hot here, eish.


There is actually a study I read about a doctor that has helped reverse type 2 diabetes in patients through fasting. Not something to attempt at home though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blujeenz

Steyn777 said:


> The energy you get when your body reaches Ketosis is something that's very hard to explain to anyone who hasn't been there. Should really get my discipline in order.


I strongly recommend Brad Pilon's Eat-Stop-Eat for intermittent fasting.
I did this for about 4 months in 2012 as a diy experiment to lower a BMI of 27%, lost about 7 kilos and didnt put it on again when I stopped.
At the time I was fasting for periods of 18hrs twice a week.
I recall feeling periodic bouts of mild euphoria after about 6 weeks in that I could only attribute to the IF process.
All the best getting your groove back.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

[USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] I see that you have moved this post from the Health forum, to Off Topic. 

Firstly, how sad that you think this thread has nothing to do with health. This thread and the products mentioned in it, have *everything* to do with health!!! Perhaps you feel that because it's not vaping related, it's Off Topic? If so, that is a narrow point of view indeed. Everything to do with health is interconnected. 

Secondly, if someone were looking for any threads relating to health, they would obviously look in the Health Matters forum. That would be the logical thing to do. Looking for it in Off Topic certainly is not logical.

Please reconsider the move which you have implemented.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Steyn777 said:


> There is actually a study I read about a doctor that has helped reverse type 2 diabetes in patients through fasting. Not something to attempt at home though.



Yes true that, but like I said, not if you’re not a low carber. A diabetic does benefit greatly and it does reverse it, but it must be done while watching BS carefully and with the doctor lowers the meds. 

They need a proper run up to it. 
I have more clients reversing diabetes with just proper low carb, than using fasting. 

Specially women, they do not respond well with fasting and being diabetic. 
However, insulin resistance recover very quickly with fasting. 

Yes it does, as long as it’s monitored properly. 
Keep in mind you can reach ketosis without fasting, you can heal and lose weight without ketosis.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> g0g I see that you have moved this post from the Health forum, to Off Topic.
> 
> Firstly, how sad that you think this thread has nothing to do with health. This thread and the products mentioned in it, have *everything* to do with health!!! Perhaps you feel that because it's not vaping related, it's Off Topic? If so, that is a narrow point of view indeed. Everything to do with health is interconnected.
> 
> Secondly, if someone were looking for any threads relating to health, they would obviously look in the Health Matters forum. That would be the logical thing to do. Looking for it in Off Topic certainly is not logical.
> 
> Please reconsider the move which you have implemented.



Hi @Hooked 
It was moved to Off topic because its not vaping related
This is a vaping forum and the Health Matters subforum pertains to Health Matters that relate to vaping

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Bumblebabe

Hooked said:


> Peeps, I didn't mention that through Living Proof FB you can join a Support program. @Bumblebabe could you tell us more about it?



I only see this now

I have an ongoing group where new people join for support, ideas and motivation.
Behind the scenes I work with each person to help find mistakes, get the most out of each meal and how to do the changes needed.
Each person is an individual and most do just fine on the following the plan, but some have a hard time because of too much info and it can get very overwhelming. I provide simple starting meals and we progress from there. No one size fits all when it comes to food tolerance levels and degrees of damage done.

Take a person with Celiac, they will have a much more narrow menu with certain food completely off the menu. These you have to carefully asses and find recipes to make it a sustainable lifestyle.
There are many such cases, and each of those can be different as well.
That is where I come in

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Khan83

Steyn777 said:


> The energy you get when your body reaches Ketosis is something that's very hard to explain to anyone who hasn't been there. Should really get my discipline in order.


@Steyn777 I totally agree with you on the energy part. I attempted a 3 day water fast after reading up on the benefits of autophagy & reducing saggy skin during weight loss . By the second day I was like the energizer bunny. Hardly felt sleepy , only went to bed after 12pm , up by 4am with energy by the bucket load.

Tried the one meal a day intermittent fasting & managed to drop around 12kg in less that 2 months all the while feeling better than I ever have.

Fell off the wagon a few months ago & I swear the moment I started pigging out on food I could literally feel the energy being sapped away. Feel so tired & lethargic now.

Aah well , hope to get back on the horse soon though

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Steyn777

Khan83 said:


> @Steyn777 I totally agree with you on the energy part. I attempted a 3 day water fast after reading up on the benefits of autophagy & reducing saggy skin during weight loss . By the second day I was like the energizer bunny. Hardly felt sleepy , only went to bed after 12pm , up by 4am with energy by the bucket load.
> 
> Tried the one meal a day intermittent fasting & managed to drop around 12kg in less that 2 months all the while feeling better than I ever have.
> 
> Fell off the wagon a few months ago & I swear the moment I started pigging out on food I could literally feel the energy being sapped away. Feel so tired & lethargic now.
> 
> Aah well , hope to get back on the horse soon though


You and me both, and what makes ketosis even more appealing is the increased mental alertness. It's such an awesome state to be in that everyone should try it at least once. Biggest set back with this lifestyle / diet is the fact that cheating puts you back with at least 4 days, but the longer you are able to stay under 25g of carbs per day, the quicker you get back into ketosis should you have a cheat day.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Genosmate

This thread has given me the kick up the a*** I needed! Last year I dropped a good few kilos cutting out carbs,then unfortunately a back injury left me unable to even get to the stove to cook.My better half and the stove aren't buddies!! So it was anything between two slices of bread for quite a while!
Reading this thread on Sunday I resolved to start over and as a kick start thought I'd skip the food for a couple of days,so haven't eaten since Sunday afternoon,maybe will eat some breakfast tomorrow but I'll see how it goes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Jengz

Just some motivation for those who are on the fence about the healthy life style... I’m down 31 Kgs since November last year, I am on my own diet, something I worked on by monitoring my bodies reaction to certain foods but I do use intermittent fasting and it works like a bomb. 

And I shit u not, I’ve done this with eating ice cream, cake and chocolate every single week!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Hooked

Jengz said:


> View attachment 131456
> 
> Just some motivation for those who are on the fence about the healthy life style... I’m down 31 Kgs since November last year, I am on my own diet, something I worked on by monitoring my bodies reaction to certain foods but I do use intermittent fasting and it works like a bomb.
> 
> And I shit u not, I’ve done this with eating ice cream, cake and chocolate every single week!



WOW @Jengz That's an incredible weight loss! Well done!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jos

Well done @Jengz 

I think the biggest secret to weight loss and health in general is that it has to be a lifestyle change and not just something you until you have reached your goal.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

Jos said:


> Well done @Jengz
> 
> I think the biggest secret to weight loss and health in general is that it has to be a lifestyle change and not just something you until you have reached your goal.


That’s exactly what I’ve done, cutting out all things good for life isn’t sustainable but what I’m currently doing is... it’s helped so much because it doesn’t make u depressed or feel deprived of life

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

@Bumblebabe what is a good substitute for millet flour? All the health shops that I know doesn't stock it or it's on preorder. 

My mom can get me millet seed for me to grind down but not sure when as it's an hour and half from where we are.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Omw the best gluten free flat bread I've ever eaten...

Dipped into gluten free cheese sauce. 

@Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger

RainstormZA said:


> Omw the best gluten free flat bread I've ever eaten...
> 
> Dipped into gluten free cheese sauce.
> 
> @Room Fogger


Where did you find it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Room Fogger said:


> Where did you find it?


I made it up.

A friend told me to use nature's choice glutenfree self raising flour. Added one egg and about 3 tablespoons coconut oil plus 1/2 teaspoon salt. Add 80ml water. Mix til you have a firm dough consistently to be able to roll several balls flat. Use extra flour to stop the dough sticking.

Lay flat on a baking tray. Bake 180*C til either tender or crispy, whichever you prefer. It will bubble up during baking.

Cheese sauce - a dollop of real butter and some milk or water. Add salt / pepper to taste. Melt butter, and warm milk up. Then sieve a bit of the gluten free flour, I used one teaspoon, over the butter. Use a whisk to prevent lumps and cook til thickened. Add cheese and stir til melted.

Break bread and dip into cheese sauce.

Not really sure howmuch flour I used. Lol. Just add til it's right

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Room Fogger

RainstormZA said:


> I made it up.
> 
> A friend told me to use nature's choice glutenfree self raising flour. Added one egg and about 3 tablespoons coconut oil plus 1/2 teaspoon salt. Add 80ml water. Mix til you have a firm dough consistently to be able to roll several balls flat. Use extra flour to stop the dough sticking.
> 
> Lay flat on a baking tray. Bake 180*C til either tender or crispy, whichever you prefer. It will bubble up during baking.
> 
> Cheese sauce - a dollop of real butter and some milk or water. Add salt / pepper to taste. Melt butter, and warm milk up. Then sieve a bit of the gluten free flour, I used one teaspoon, over the butter. Use a whisk to prevent lumps and cook til thickened. Add cheese and stir til melted.
> 
> Break bread and dip into cheese sauce.
> 
> Not really sure howmuch flour I used. Lol. Just add til it's right


Sounds excellent, definately going to give it a try the weekend. Thanks for sharing and for making up the recipy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Room Fogger said:


> Sounds excellent, definately going to give it a try the weekend. Thanks for sharing and for making up the recipy



I'm always making up something
My next do will be pizza bases. Apparently dischem has Health Connection gluten free flour, I can make bread and pizza bases with that. 500g ish for R40. Going to order a few and my mom can collect for me next week.

The glutenfree cupcakes are to die for...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Jengz said:


> View attachment 131456
> 
> Just some motivation for those who are on the fence about the healthy life style... I’m down 31 Kgs since November last year, I am on my own diet, something I worked on by monitoring my bodies reaction to certain foods but I do use intermittent fasting and it works like a bomb.
> 
> And I shit u not, I’ve done this with eating ice cream, cake and chocolate every single week!



Congrats @Jengz 
That is absolutely freaking fantastic!
Wow!
You must feel so chuffed and good about yourself!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz

Silver said:


> Congrats @Jengz
> That is absolutely freaking fantastic!
> Wow!
> You must feel so chuffed and good about yourself!!!


I really feel great @Silver ... proves that hard work can accomplish anything man... the best part is that vaping makes me feel healthier than the stinkies so not only am I thinner, I just feel healthier than ever before!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Jengz said:


> I really feel great @Silver ... proves that hard work can accomplish anything man... the best part is that vaping makes me feel healthier than the stinkies so not only am I thinner, I just feel healthier than ever before!



I'm coming to chat to you next time we meet...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bumblebabe

RainstormZA said:


> @Bumblebabe what is a good substitute for millet flour? All the health shops that I know doesn't stock it or it's on preorder.
> 
> My mom can get me millet seed for me to grind down but not sure when as it's an hour and half from where we are.


I’m only on here now sorry 

What’s it used for. Have not seen it before.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Bumblebabe said:


> I’m only on here now sorry
> 
> What’s it used for. Have not seen it before.


Bread, pizza and general baking. I find that the rice flour is quite sweet and needs toning down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

RainstormZA said:


> I'm always making up something
> My next do will be pizza bases. Apparently dischem has Health Connection gluten free flour, I can make bread and pizza bases with that. 500g ish for R40. Going to order a few and my mom can collect for me next week.
> 
> The glutenfree cupcakes are to die for...


How are you with dairy?
Be careful of gluten free flours. They use other harmful stuff to compensate. 

I have a recipe that’s easy and delicious, but it’s quite a bit of cheese

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Jengz said:


> I really feel great @Silver ... proves that hard work can accomplish anything man... the best part is that vaping makes me feel healthier than the stinkies so not only am I thinner, I just feel healthier than ever before!


Well done!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Since giving up 100% gluten and wheat, I have never felt so much better.

I wanted to test Rye for a gluten reaction. Omg never again. I had a bad reaction to it.

Now that I've quitted completely, I'm no longer in pain, except for an old injury in my back from horse riding. Other than that, I feel great and on top of the world.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

RainstormZA said:


> Bread, pizza and general baking. I find that the rice flour is quite sweet and needs toning down.


If you need a good flour then coconut flour is good. Not too pricey and it’s nutritious. 

For bread, you can use sunflower seed flour and flax seed flour with chai seeds 

I’ll post a link to my video

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Since we started LCHF 3 and half years ago, we all feel energized and just amazing 

Not deprived at all. Seeing as we can eat all the yummy foods with healthy fats, we eat like Royalty 

Absolutely love it

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

RainstormZA said:


> Since giving up 100% gluten and wheat, I have never felt so much better.
> 
> I wanted to test Rye for a gluten reaction. Omg never again. I had a bad reaction to it.
> 
> Now that I've quitted completely, I'm no longer in pain, except for an old injury in my back from horse riding. Other than that, I feel great and on top of the world.


Rye is terrible. 

Well done! It’s awesome to be pain free. 
You could also try bone broth or get a good quality collagen to help with your back. 
Add raw apple cider vinegar to your food as well. Will do you the world of good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Bumblebabe said:


> Since we started LCHF 3 and half years ago, we all feel energized and just amazing
> 
> Not deprived at all. Seeing as we can eat all the yummy foods with healthy fats, we eat like Royalty
> 
> Absolutely love it



Indeed, I'm going back on a diet that I found worked for me - high, protein, high fat and low carbs . A couple years ago, I lost 17kg on it, just two fitness classes a week and I used to run to my classes and back home. Never used transport or lifts unless it was raining.

I also used to mountain bike as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Thought I would share this again. 
Me 67,5kg 
Hubby 47kg
Our son 30kg
We lost it all

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Bumblebabe

Let’s see if this works @RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Bumblebabe said:


> If you need a good flour then coconut flour is good. Not too pricey and it’s nutritious.
> 
> For bread, you can use sunflower seed flour and flax seed flour with chai seeds
> 
> I’ll post a link to my video



Ok I tried sesame seed out of desperation. I know it's rather bitter for bread so I roasted it first and then grounded it to flour. One cup was more than enough and it was different. Has a roasted flavour and ideal with savoury stuff like chicken, salad, tuna. 

I had scrambled eggs with it and it was not too bad, tasted better with tomato sauce lol.

Your video looks rather interesting. Looks like a viking style bread that's made in Norway and Sweden .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bumblebabe

RainstormZA said:


> Ok I tried sesame seed out of desperation. I know it's rather bitter for bread so I roasted it first and then grounded it to flour. One cup was more than enough and it was different. Has a roasted flavour and ideal with savoury stuff like chicken, salad, tuna.
> 
> I had scrambled eggs with it and it was not too bad, tasted better with tomato sauce lol.
> 
> Your video looks rather interesting. Looks like a viking style bread that's made in Norway and Sweden .


Sounds interesting 

Keep trying new things. It’s by trying that we find that one perfect one that works for you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Bumblebabe said:


> Thought I would share this again.
> Me 67,5kg
> Hubby 47kg
> Our son 30kg
> We lost it all
> View attachment 131743
> View attachment 131744



Remarkable @Bumblebabe and @BumbleBee !
Wow!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Gluten free pizza

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger

RainstormZA said:


> Gluten free pizza
> 
> View attachment 131798


 Ow that looks decent!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep

Only got the time to read through all of this now what an amazing thread thanks @Hooked.

@Jengz congratulations man awesome seems like we started our journey more or less the same time I also started with what ever I am doing now wife say's it's keto and I also do intermittent fasting but not really out of choice(basically have no time for breakfast and no time at work to eat) and basically not a true fast because I have coffee but I dropped 20kg +- from last year November so it's working I am literally the lightest I have ever been and 4 kilograms away from my goal weight. Then on another note I have lost a total of 40kg +- in 4 years been on and off diets for a while but the low carb thing works no cravings and a lot of energy. 
Like @Jengz I "cheat" over weakends but I feel terrible the next day physically sick after a cheat day worse than babelas after this weekend me and the wife will be attempting 21 days of low carbs and no sugar.
Just wish I could find some time for exercise.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Room Fogger said:


> Ow that looks decent!



And my mom wanted a taste - said it tasted pretty good for a gluten free pizza .

One cup gluten free self raising flour 
Salt
One egg
A bit of water - not sure how much
3 tablespoons coconut oil

Mix together til dough forms into a ball. Knead til smooth. Roll out carefully - if left to dry, it will crack at the edges. 

This makes one pizza Base.

And you're welcome.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep

Another source of sugar free low carb goodies: https://www.caringcandies.co.za/
Had some chocolate brownies from them and they are amazing still can't believe they are low carb.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Friep said:


> Only got the time to read through all of this now what an amazing thread thanks @Hooked.
> 
> @Jengz congratulations man awesome seems like we started our journey more or less the same time I also started with what ever I am doing now wife say's it's keto and I also do intermittent fasting but not really out of choice(basically have no time for breakfast and no time at work to eat) and basically not a true fast because I have coffee but I dropped 20kg +- from last year November so it's working I am literally the lightest I have ever been and 4 kilograms away from my goal weight. Then on another note I have lost a total of 40kg +- in 4 years been on and off diets for a while but the low carb thing works no cravings and a lot of energy.
> Like @Jengz I "cheat" over weakends but I feel terrible the next day physically sick after a cheat day worse than babelas after this weekend me and the wife will be attempting 21 days of low carbs and no sugar.
> Just wish I could find some time for exercise.



@Friep That's a phenomenal weight loss!! I agree that the low carb works and if I've cheated (which I shouldn't as I'm diabetic) I also feel terrible the next day - splitting headache, can't think straight - feels as though my head is stuffed with cottonwool, no energy, can't stay awake.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Steyn777

Jengz said:


> View attachment 131456
> 
> Just some motivation for those who are on the fence about the healthy life style... I’m down 31 Kgs since November last year, I am on my own diet, something I worked on by monitoring my bodies reaction to certain foods but I do use intermittent fasting and it works like a bomb.
> 
> And I shit u not, I’ve done this with eating ice cream, cake and chocolate every single week!


Absolutely awesome. Well done on ya mate.
That's the cool thing about intermittent fasting, it allows you more frequent cheat meals and if you take that cheat meal, hold it till the end off the day (if you workout in the late afternoon or evenings) and eat it then, you'll drop even more. Carb cycling.
Should one day put all this knowledge to use, lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777

Hooked said:


> View attachment 131808


Carrots is (Carrots are?) the nr 1 vegetable to avoid during low carb...not the point I know but kinda interesting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Steyn777 said:


> Carrots is (Carrots are?) the nr 1 vegetable to avoid during low carb...not the point I know but kinda interesting.



Very true! Carrots are full of sugar - but I'd still rather have a chocolate lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Steyn777

Hooked said:


> Very true! Carrots are full of sugar - but I'd still rather have a chocolate lol


Eating one as we speak @Hooked

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Bumblebabe

RainstormZA said:


> Gluten free pizza
> 
> View attachment 131798


Looks awesome! Homemade is always better. Well done

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Friep said:


> Only got the time to read through all of this now what an amazing thread thanks @Hooked.
> 
> @Jengz congratulations man awesome seems like we started our journey more or less the same time I also started with what ever I am doing now wife say's it's keto and I also do intermittent fasting but not really out of choice(basically have no time for breakfast and no time at work to eat) and basically not a true fast because I have coffee but I dropped 20kg +- from last year November so it's working I am literally the lightest I have ever been and 4 kilograms away from my goal weight. Then on another note I have lost a total of 40kg +- in 4 years been on and off diets for a while but the low carb thing works no cravings and a lot of energy.
> Like @Jengz I "cheat" over weakends but I feel terrible the next day physically sick after a cheat day worse than babelas after this weekend me and the wife will be attempting 21 days of low carbs and no sugar.
> Just wish I could find some time for exercise.


Well done!!
Go for gold. Make time for yourself. 
But look at strength training, you benefit a lot more from that. 

The “cheat” is a sugar spike. That hurts those of us that are insulin resistant. Great news there is that you can heal that with enough time. The more intermittent fasting you do the more you heal. 
Keep it up.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

O


Hooked said:


> View attachment 131808


oh it’s all in the ingredients. Chocolate is not the enemy. 
Use coconut cooking oil as your base with great raw cocoa and a good sweetener, and you have an amazing chocolate that does no harm.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Bumblebabe said:


> Looks awesome! Homemade is always better. Well done



Oh it was awesome. I couldn't finish it and had half for lunch. Leftovers are always a win

@Hooked what she said. I've done it before too.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked

As @Bumblebabe said, chocolate is possible, depending on what kind of chocolate. 

Here's a quick, no-cook recipe for delicious, guilt-free chocolate. 

*Banting Nutella*

1 tbls of nut butter (macadamia, peanut, hazelnut)
1 tbls cocoa
1 tbls melted coconut oil
Artificial sweetener to taste.
N.B. I've found that Macadamia butter is sweet, so I don't need to add an artificial sweetener

Stir until smooth - and guzzle!


And instead of eating Oreos, you can ever pour it over your low-carb ice-cream. Yummy, yummy!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Bumblebabe

Hooked said:


> As @Bumblebabe said, chocolate is possible, depending on what kind of chocolate.
> 
> Here's a quick, no-cook recipe for delicious, guilt-free chocolate.
> 
> *Banting Nutella*
> 
> 1 tbls of nut butter (macadamia, peanut, hazelnut)
> 1 tbls cocoa
> 1 tbls melted coconut oil
> Artificial sweetener to taste.
> N.B. I've found that Macadamia butter is sweet, so I don't need to add an artificial sweetener
> 
> Stir until smooth - and guzzle!
> 
> 
> And instead of eating Oreos, you can ever pour it over your low-carb ice-cream. Yummy, yummy!
> 
> View attachment 131868


Take care not to consume to much nut butters and flours. It does lead to too much soooo quickly and the carbs can add up to too much.
Thats why I said coconut oil, maybe with some coconut as well. Coconut still has a lot of fibre that helps with the carbs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

*Best pizza ever* (yes it is a dairy overload)


2 big hand full grated cheddar 
1 hand full grated mozzarella 
1 tbsp Parmesan powder
2 eggs
Garlic
Italian herbs
2 tbsp coconut flour
2 tbsp yogurt

Mix all together and spread out on an extra large baking pan covered with baking paper. You must use the paper. 
Keep spreading, you'll get used to how to do it. I use a Teflon spatula. Bake on 180°C for 10-15 min, or till golden. 
Option to turn and bake for another 5 min.

Take out and cool for about 5 min. 
Add topping and bake till top cheese is melted.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Dietz

Bumblebabe said:


> *Best pizza ever* (yes it is a dairy overload)
> 
> 
> 2 big hand full grated cheddar
> 1 hand full grated mozzarella
> 1 tbsp Parmesan powder
> 2 eggs
> Garlic
> Italian herbs
> 2 tbsp coconut flour
> 2 tbsp yogurt
> 
> Mix all together and spread out on an extra large baking pan covered with baking paper. You must use the paper.
> Keep spreading, you'll get used to how to do it. I use a Teflon spatula. Bake on 180°C for 10-15 min, or till golden.
> Option to turn and bake for another 5 min.
> 
> Take out and cool for about 5 min.
> Add topping and bake till top cheese is melted.



That looks Delicious!!! Will definitely give it a go

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Now I'm hungry! I love olives on pizza - pineapple with bacon is awesome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Friep said:


> Another source of sugar free low carb goodies: https://www.caringcandies.co.za/
> Had some chocolate brownies from them and they are amazing still can't believe they are low carb.



Chocolate brownies are easy. I once made it for someone's birthday. My brother loved it so much that he asked me in January to make it for his birthday - double the batch and send it with him to jhb as he was on side for work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep

Bumblebabe said:


> O
> 
> oh it’s all in the ingredients. Chocolate is not the enemy.
> Use coconut cooking oil as your base with great raw cocoa and a good sweetener, and you have an amazing chocolate that does no harm.


Add some cream cheese and coconut flour and you have an amazing chocolate cheesecake

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Carnival

Bumblebabe said:


> Thought I would share this again.
> Me 67,5kg
> Hubby 47kg
> Our son 30kg
> We lost it all
> View attachment 131743
> View attachment 131744



You guys look amazing!!! WELL DONE

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Steyn777

RainstormZA said:


> Chocolate brownies are easy. I once made it for someone's birthday. My brother loved it so much that he asked me in January to make it for his birthday - double the batch and send it with him to jhb as he was on side for work.


I'm close to Jburg...just throwing that out there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Bumblebabe

Been busy baking

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Dietz

Bumblebabe said:


> View attachment 132022
> View attachment 132023
> Been busy baking


NEE MAN @Bumblebabe !!!! Van ons moet nog werk hierso  En ekt my Lunch vergeet vandag!?!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Zebeebee

Dietz said:


> NEE MAN @Bumblebabe !!!! Van ons moet nog werk hierso  En ekt my Lunch vergeet vandag!?!


EK het my lunch onthou maar jinne. Brood vs Daai geregte is darm maar nou n groot verskil! Joh nou is ek darm maar lekker tanterig!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Lol what @Dietz said!!!

Now I'm hungry!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Dietz said:


> NEE MAN @Bumblebabe !!!! Van ons moet nog werk hierso  En ekt my Lunch vergeet vandag!?!


Sowi

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

@Bumblebabe needs to find a way to courier food to us!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Hooked said:


> @Bumblebabe needs to find a way to courier food to us!!



Oh I would love too

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz

Hooked said:


> @Bumblebabe needs to find a way to courier food to us!!


It could work! I would order from @BumbleBee if I knew my vapemail came with some deliciousness

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Zebeebee

Bumblebabe said:


> Oh I would love too


Then I can be excited about both vapemail and lunchmail...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Bumblebabe

Dietz said:


> It could work! I would order from @BumbleBee if I knew my vapemail came with some deliciousness


Ok now I have to make a plan

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Zebeebee said:


> Then I can be excited about both vapemail and lunchmail...


Hehehe I like the lunchmail

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Dietz said:


> It could work! I would order from @BumbleBee if I knew my vapemail came with some deliciousness



Go to @Bumblebabe's website http://livingproof.co.zaand order some healthy deliciousness  - but unfortunately, not cooked meals!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

Bumblebabe said:


> Oh I would love too



Actually it could be done - frozen, pre-cooked meals - but it would cost a lot to courier it because of the storage requirements

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> Actually it could be done - frozen, pre-cooked meals - but it would cost a lot to courier it because of the storage requirements


Polystyrene cooler box filled with dry ice can keep foods frozen for 12 hours or longer. If its sealed properly and the driver doesn't spend too much time on the road.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

Adephi said:


> Polystyrene cooler box filled with dry ice can keep foods frozen for 12 hours or longer. If its sealed properly and the driver doesn't spend too much time on the road.



Bumblebabe and Bumblebee are in Tzaneen. Deliveries are flown to a major airport and from there couriered to where you are. So could work for those in a major centre. Outside of a major centre it would take too long.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Adephi said:


> Polystyrene cooler box filled with dry ice can keep foods frozen for 12 hours or longer. If its sealed properly and the driver doesn't spend too much time on the road.


I am looking for those. If anyone knows where to get please let me know.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Bumblebabe said:


> I am looking for those. If anyone knows where to get please let me know.



@Bumblebabe I've just googled "polystyrene cooler box" and there are quite a few suppliers listed. Check it out...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Hooked said:


> @Bumblebabe I've just googled "polystyrene cooler box" and there are quite a few suppliers listed. Check it out...


I did as well and the prices are hectic

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Getting even with @Bumblebabe hehehe

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival

Bumblebabe said:


> View attachment 132022
> View attachment 132023
> Been busy baking



Looks SOOO delicious! Wow!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

RainstormZA said:


> Getting even with @Bumblebabe hehehe
> 
> View attachment 132148


Hehehe you go girl

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Gluten free, sugar free and low carb 
Total yummyness

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Carnival

Amazing!!  @Bumblebabe

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz

Bumblebabe said:


> Gluten free, sugar free and low carb
> Total yummyness
> View attachment 132611


NEE REGTIG hoor!! Elke keer in die oggend, en nou sit ek hier en lek my screen...

I think we should Ban @Bumblebabe from posting nomnomz before Lunch time

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Dietz said:


> NEE REGTIG hoor!! Elke keer in die oggend, en nou sit ek hier en lek my screen...
> 
> I think we should Ban @Bumblebabe from posting nomnomz before Lunch time


I now also have a problem, I’ve had my lunch because of @Bumblebabe post,  what am I going to eat later, and has anyone got tips as to get drool out of a keyboard

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

I’m just sharing 

After all, sharing is caring 

Here’s the lasagne rolls I made for my clients today 

Loving it

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Room Fogger

Bumblebabe said:


> I’m just sharing
> 
> After all, sharing is caring
> 
> Here’s the lasagne rolls I made for my clients today
> 
> Loving it
> View attachment 132704


Rerig? Now I’m hungry again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

@Room Fogger and @Dietz 
Is it late enough now? 

Ps drool is the best compliment

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dietz

Bumblebabe said:


> @Room Fogger and @Dietz
> Is it late enough now?
> 
> Ps drool is the best compliment


If you keep this up Im gunna go obese pretty soon from eating whatever I can find on my side (remember mines is not low carb and sugar free Lol) when these pics are posted

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Room Fogger

Bumblebabe said:


> @Room Fogger and @Dietz
> Is it late enough now?
> 
> Ps drool is the best compliment


Going to have to go to sleep now before I decide to raid the refrigerator.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Bumblebabe

But but but it’s to show you how yummy actual healthy foods is. 
Not the cardboard sugar coated chemical experiments “they” call food. 

I educated

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Room Fogger

Bumblebabe said:


> But but but it’s to show you how yummy actual healthy foods is.
> Not the cardboard sugar coated chemical experiments “they” call food.
> 
> I educated


@Dietz , have you also missed today’s picture of a gastronomical healthy masterpiece?  Had to eat my sarmie without something spectacular and mouth watering to stare at! Just wasn’t the same ne

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

@Tashy have a look on this page you’ll see the lasagne roll 
Pizza roll, basically the same

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tashy

Bumblebabe said:


> @Tashy have a look on this page you’ll see the lasagne roll
> Pizza roll, basically the same


Whaaaatttt! That looks incredible, thanks for sharing. I'll have this for breakfast, lunch and dinner. I would love to have this recipe in my recipe book

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Let me see if I can remember how to do this. 

Remember that “moer by mekaar”, that’s how I cook

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Bumblebabe

This recipe makes 3 glass dishes of lasagna that serves 4 people each.

*Lasagna* "Pasta"
18 eggs
1 & 1/2 tubs smooth cottage cheese 
Salt to taste
1 & 1/2 tbsp Italian herbs
Heat the oven to 180C. Line a baking tray about 20x33cm with baking paper. Whisk ingredients till combined. Pour about 350ml of the mixture on to the paper and bake for 10 min. You'll do this 5-6 times. Carefully take the paper and "pasta" out and lay it on the counter to cool and to cut. It's ready for the layers.


*Meat sauce*
Coconut oil
1,5kg fatty mince
1 pack streaky bacon
2 onions
2 green peppers
1 can tomato purée 
3 small cans tomato paste
2 tbsp Italian herbs
5 big garlic cloves 
1 tbsp oregano 
250 ml dry red wine
Salt to taste
4 heaped tbsp grated Parmesan 
Fry the chopped onion, green pepper, garlic and bacon. Add the mince and fry till cooked. Add the rest of the ingredients and cook till reduced. Add the Parmesan to thicken the sauce.


*White sauce*
1/2 tub smooth cottage cheese
350ml cream
2 big hands full of cheddar cheese
2 tbsp grated Parmesan 
Heat and whisk the cottage cheese, cream and cheddar till the cheddar has melted. Add Parmesan.


*Assemble*
Grated cheddar 
Grated mozzarella 
Lasagna 
Meat sauce 
White sauce
Start with greased dishes. First layer the lasagna, scoop in a layer of meat sauce, sprinkle same grated cheeses then top with some white sauce, repeat the twice more. Top with a thicker layer of cheese.

Bake on 180C for 20-25min. 
Enjoy with a fresh salad.

Cover the rest of your lasagnes, keep in the fridge for 2 days or freeze.

*My handful and tbsp and other measurements are usually heaped and "ag just a little more", so experiment. You cant really mess it up*

Reactions: Winner 5 | Thanks 3


----------



## Hooked

Bumblebabe said:


> This recipe makes 3 glass dishes of lasagna that serves 4 people each.
> 
> *Lasagna* "Pasta"
> 18 eggs
> 1 & 1/2 tubs smooth cottage cheese
> Salt to taste
> 1 & 1/2 tbsp Italian herbs
> Heat the oven to 180C. Line a baking tray about 20x33cm with baking paper. Whisk ingredients till combined. Pour about 350ml of the mixture on to the paper and bake for 10 min. You'll do this 5-6 times. Carefully take the paper and "pasta" out and lay it on the counter to cool and to cut. It's ready for the layers.
> 
> 
> *Meat sauce*
> Coconut oil
> 1,5kg fatty mince
> 1 pack streaky bacon
> 2 onions
> 2 green peppers
> 1 can tomato purée
> 3 small cans tomato paste
> 2 tbsp Italian herbs
> 5 big garlic cloves
> 1 tbsp oregano
> 250 ml dry red wine
> Salt to taste
> 4 heaped tbsp grated Parmesan
> Fry the chopped onion, green pepper, garlic and bacon. Add the mince and fry till cooked. Add the rest of the ingredients and cook till reduced. Add the Parmesan to thicken the sauce.
> 
> 
> *White sauce*
> 1/2 tub smooth cottage cheese
> 350ml cream
> 2 big hands full of cheddar cheese
> 2 tbsp grated Parmesan
> Heat and whisk the cottage cheese, cream and cheddar till the cheddar has melted. Add Parmesan.
> 
> 
> *Assemble*
> Grated cheddar
> Grated mozzarella
> Lasagna
> Meat sauce
> White sauce
> Start with greased dishes. First layer the lasagna, scoop in a layer of meat sauce, sprinkle same grated cheeses then top with some white sauce, repeat the twice more. Top with a thicker layer of cheese.
> 
> Bake on 180C for 20-25min.
> Enjoy with a fresh salad.
> 
> Cover the rest of your lasagnes, keep in the fridge for 2 days or freeze.
> 
> *My handful and tbsp and other measurements are usually heaped and "ag just a little more", so experiment. You cant really mess it up*



WOW! Thanks so much for sharing this with us @Bumblebabe! I love the fatty mince and bacon part! I've copied the recipe and I'll try it one day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre

Here is a fabulous low carb chocolate cake. Tried it over the weekend. One does not taste the shredded zucchini at all. I added a thin slab of 75% chocolate, broken and melted in the micro, to the wet ingredients - in place of the optional chocolate chips.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Bumblebabe

Hooked said:


> WOW! Thanks so much for sharing this with us @Bumblebabe! I love the fatty mince and bacon part! I've copied the recipe and I'll try it one day!


I would love to know what you think.
It sounds hectic, but once you breath and chill, its not that bad.
The reward at the end is worth every bit of work 

I made this for our birthday party last year and ended up eating for 3 more days

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Bumblebabe said:


> I would love to know what you think.
> It sounds hectic, but once you breath and chill, its not that bad.
> The reward at the end is worth every bit of work
> 
> I made this for our birthday party last year and ended up eating for 3 more days



LOL! You'll have to wait until I'm in a big cooking mood, which doesn't happen often!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bumblebabe

Hooked said:


> LOL! You'll have to wait until I'm in a big cooking mood, which doesn't happen often!



Made some last night 
Made another for tonight. 
Just bake and eat.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Bumblebabe said:


> This recipe makes 3 glass dishes of lasagna that serves 4 people each.
> 
> *Lasagna* "Pasta"
> 18 eggs
> 1 & 1/2 tubs smooth cottage cheese
> Salt to taste
> 1 & 1/2 tbsp Italian herbs
> Heat the oven to 180C. Line a baking tray about 20x33cm with baking paper. Whisk ingredients till combined. Pour about 350ml of the mixture on to the paper and bake for 10 min. You'll do this 5-6 times. Carefully take the paper and "pasta" out and lay it on the counter to cool and to cut. It's ready for the layers.
> 
> 
> *Meat sauce*
> Coconut oil
> 1,5kg fatty mince
> 1 pack streaky bacon
> 2 onions
> 2 green peppers
> 1 can tomato purée
> 3 small cans tomato paste
> 2 tbsp Italian herbs
> 5 big garlic cloves
> 1 tbsp oregano
> 250 ml dry red wine
> Salt to taste
> 4 heaped tbsp grated Parmesan
> Fry the chopped onion, green pepper, garlic and bacon. Add the mince and fry till cooked. Add the rest of the ingredients and cook till reduced. Add the Parmesan to thicken the sauce.
> 
> 
> *White sauce*
> 1/2 tub smooth cottage cheese
> 350ml cream
> 2 big hands full of cheddar cheese
> 2 tbsp grated Parmesan
> Heat and whisk the cottage cheese, cream and cheddar till the cheddar has melted. Add Parmesan.
> 
> 
> *Assemble*
> Grated cheddar
> Grated mozzarella
> Lasagna
> Meat sauce
> White sauce
> Start with greased dishes. First layer the lasagna, scoop in a layer of meat sauce, sprinkle same grated cheeses then top with some white sauce, repeat the twice more. Top with a thicker layer of cheese.
> 
> Bake on 180C for 20-25min.
> Enjoy with a fresh salad.
> 
> Cover the rest of your lasagnes, keep in the fridge for 2 days or freeze.
> 
> *My handful and tbsp and other measurements are usually heaped and "ag just a little more", so experiment. You cant really mess it up*


I will be reading this recipy for lunch while having my sarmie, hope it will make it taste better

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Bumblebabe

Ready to just bake while I warm up on the couch 

@Room Fogger 
Does the picture help?

@Hooked 
We must figure out how to courier this.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA

My dinner - egg omelette, chopped onion and grilled cheese

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA

And my loaf

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Bumblebabe said:


> Ready to just bake while I warm up on the couch
> 
> @Room Fogger
> Does the picture help?
> 
> @Hooked
> We must figure out how to courier this.
> View attachment 134625



@Bumblebabe I wish we could! I wish you were HERE!! I'd buy lunch from you every single day as my main meal and just have some soup in the evening. I don't mind making soup in the slow-cooker - not much work and the house smells so homely! 

I have a great recipe for Pork Shin Broth (if you or anyone is interested I'll post it here - just ask) and I start that at night before I go to sleep. Next morning the house is just filled with the small of wholesome, nourishing soup - and breakfast is ready and waiting. Nothing like a hot bowl of soup to start the day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

RainstormZA said:


> And my loaf
> 
> View attachment 134633



You sure are one good loafer @RainstormZA !

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Bumblebabe

RainstormZA said:


> My dinner - egg omelette, chopped onion and grilled cheese
> 
> View attachment 134631
> 
> 
> View attachment 134632



As is, just start your omelette with eggs mixed with some cottage cheese, Italian herbs and cook. Add oregano to the melted cheese. 

Small changes with huge outcomes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Bumblebabe said:


> As is, just start your omelette with eggs mixed with some cottage cheese, Italian herbs and cook. Add oregano to the melted cheese.
> 
> Small changes with huge outcomes



Ooooh sounds good. I'll try that next time. I actually felt like grilled cheese onion sandwich and this was my equivalent to it. Satisfied my hankering and I couldn't finish it either. One roll left

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bumblebabe

RainstormZA said:


> Ooooh sounds good. I'll try that next time. I actually felt like grilled cheese onion sandwich and this was my equivalent to it. Satisfied my hankering and I couldn't finish it either. One roll left


Best way to do it yessssss well done!

You must excuse me, I always see potential

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Bumblebabe said:


> Best way to do it yessssss well done!
> 
> You must excuse me, I always see potential



I think I will do something similar for work lunches when i go with my mom to the office. She won't be able to say no lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

RainstormZA said:


> I think I will do something similar for work lunches when i go with my mom to the office. She won't be able to say no lol


Sounds like a plan

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Bumblebabe said:


> Sounds like a plan


Yeah she's complaining that she's not losing weight, yet still eats potatoes and bread... Good Lords.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

RainstormZA said:


> Yeah she's complaining that she's not losing weight, yet still eats potatoes and bread... Good Lords.




You must understand that there are different people out there. 

1) Really take offense to being made a fool. So when they here bread and potatoes and rice and sugars are soooooo bad, they will defend the old research to the death. I like to tell them what fools we’ve been to leave our health in someone else’s hands. But now that we know, now it’s our time. 

2)Carb and sugar addicts. 
It can be extremely difficult to hear your comfort foods are unhealthy then you’ve got the body fighting tooth and nail to get some. 

3) Ignorance 
Some even ignore then warning signs and chooses to continue being medicated for life. 

There are a whole lot more. 

Everyone walks their on path, I love watching someone slowly change and as soon as they are ready they know I’m there to help. 
Change is not easy for many reasons.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Bumblebabe said:


> You must understand that there are different people out there.
> 
> 1) Really take offense to being made a fool. So when they here bread and potatoes and rice and sugars are soooooo bad, they will defend the old research to the death. I like to tell them what fools we’ve been to leave our health in someone else’s hands. But now that we know, now it’s our time.
> 
> 2)Carb and sugar addicts.
> It can be extremely difficult to hear your comfort foods are unhealthy then you’ve got the body fighting tooth and nail to get some.
> 
> 3) Ignorance
> Some even ignore then warning signs and chooses to continue being medicated for life.
> 
> There are a whole lot more.
> 
> Everyone walks their on path, I love watching someone slowly change and as soon as they are ready they know I’m there to help.
> Change is not easy for many reasons.



Yeah that's the thing with my mom. She's completely off sugar but when I told her that with bread and potatoes, she will never lose weight. She complains of being hungry all the time. I gave up with her a few years back bec she was stubborn and wouldn't heed my advice.

The worse thing is she eats "healthy" rusks, which doesn't even help at all. 

Maybe with the new ideas, I could try again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

This week Im on a sea food diet

I see food and eat it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked

@Bumblebabe , I found some delicious low-carb, heat-'n-eat soup at Checkers - great for when you're in a hurry and there's no home-made soup in the fridge/freezer.









They have other flavours too. I love the Biltong one!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Hooked said:


> @Bumblebabe , I found some delicious low-carb, heat-'n-eat soup at Checkers - great for when you're in a hurry and there's no home-made soup in the fridge/freezer.
> 
> View attachment 135821
> View attachment 135822
> 
> 
> View attachment 135823
> View attachment 135824
> 
> 
> They have other flavours too. I love the Biltong one!


Looks good 

What are the ingredients. 
Nutritional values does not mean much if there’s a bunch of chemicals and gmo in it. 
Watch out for ingredients

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Bumblebabe said:


> Looks good
> 
> What are the ingredients.
> Nutritional values does not mean much if there’s a bunch of chemicals and gmo in it.
> Watch out for ingredients



@Bumblebabe Quite honestly, I'm not concerned about ingredients when I'm hangry and I need something in my stomach NOW!
In addition, it's enough that I have to check the carbs on packaging, without concerning myself about other things. Heavens, I'd spend the entire day in the supermarket just buying a few items if I did!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Friep

Hooked said:


> @Bumblebabe , I found some delicious low-carb, heat-'n-eat soup at Checkers - great for when you're in a hurry and there's no home-made soup in the fridge/freezer.
> 
> 
> View attachment 135821
> View attachment 135822
> 
> 
> View attachment 135823
> View attachment 135824
> 
> 
> They have other flavours too. I love the Biltong one!


Tonight's dinner must say it's good and it has biltong pieces in it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Hooked said:


> @Bumblebabe Quite honestly, I'm not concerned about ingredients when I'm hangry and I need something in my stomach NOW!
> In addition, it's enough that I have to check the carbs on packaging, without concerning myself about other things. Heavens, I'd spend the entire day in the supermarket just buying a few items if I did!



Problem is that with your blood sugar levels already what they are, some “low carb” things won’t help you at all. 

Replacing sugar with aspartame is replacing diabetes with liver disease. 
It’s not just about low carb, but getting the best out of each meal. 

I’m just saying

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Friep said:


>



Brilliant 

There are a few good documentaries out now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Bumblebabe said:


> Looks good
> 
> What are the ingredients.
> Nutritional values does not mean much if there’s a bunch of chemicals and gmo in it.
> Watch out for ingredients


Amen to that! Nothing beats a good ol home made soup that you can freeze for later and defrost.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

RainstormZA said:


> Amen to that! Nothing beats a good ol home made soup that you can freeze for later and defrost.


And it does not have to be complicated either.
Simple base for your soup and then choose the "flavor"

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Bumblebabe said:


> And it does not have to be complicated either.
> Simple base for your soup and then choose the "flavor"


Exactly! My favourite made by my dad is beans, smoked hock and veggies.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Supper!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Friep said:


> Tonight's dinner must say it's good and it has biltong pieces in it.
> View attachment 135837


As @Bumblebabe said, the ingredients are the biggest culprits. Almost everything are additives. Sugar, aspartame, starches, etc...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Room Fogger

RainstormZA said:


> Supper!
> 
> View attachment 136124


Now how in the blue blazes must my supper compete with that, instead of a photo courier a piece! Between you and @Bumblebabe you are going to lead to my demise, I lose 7 kg’s drool wise, and cannot use 3 keyboards at this stage. Hope they dry out!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## BumbleBee

RainstormZA said:


> Supper!
> 
> View attachment 136124


Some red onion and a handful of black olives and we're in business

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## RainstormZA

BumbleBee said:


> Some red onion and a handful of black olives and we're in business


I had sliced chicken and bacon with onion, feta, sliced peppers, pineapple pieces, mushrooms and herbs

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee

RainstormZA said:


> I had sliced chicken and bacon with onion, feta, sliced peppers, pineapple pieces, mushrooms and herbs


Ah ok, that works too

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

BumbleBee said:


> Ah ok, that works too


The old people that's been looking after the house - I cooked for them too and they loved it! 

Oh I forgot to mention that sweet chilli sauce was used as a base spread

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger

RainstormZA said:


> The old people that's been looking after the house - I cooked for them too and they loved it!
> 
> Oh I forgot to mention that sweet chilli sauce was used as a base spread


4keyboards!!!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked

My dinner, just finished:

Starter: 2 avos (I was hungry!!)
Main: Stir-fried (in coconut oil) Skinny Pasta and veg (pre-cut and mixed packet). I added some macadamia nuts to the stir-fry. 

Been such a good girl today - can't take chances as I have to drive somewhere tomorrow and if my glucose levels are high I might fall asleep. Happened when I brought my little doggy home. I woke up with the sound or vibration of my tyres on the cat's eyes in the centre of the road. Fortunately I was on a very quiet road and there was no other traffic in either direction. (This is partly why I ordered those driving pills from you @Bumblebabe. This time I really did fall asleep. Previously on one of my trips to the mall (about an hour away) I couldn't stay awake, so I pulled over to the side of the road, locked the doors and had a nap. Better to be hijacked than cause an accident and possibly kill/injure someone else. And once, also on the way to the mall, I was soooo sleepy. I had to stop at a 3-way stop, where there were 2 other cars. While waiting for them to go, I fell asleep. I was woken by the hooting of the car behind me.

And every time that this has happened, I had had a cheat THE DAY BEFORE. It always affects me the following day. Nope, no more. Three times lucky, fourth time ..... ?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Hooked said:


> My dinner, just finished:
> 
> Starter: 2 avos (I was hungry!!)
> Main: Stir-fried (in coconut oil) Skinny Pasta and veg (pre-cut and mixed packet). I added some macadamia nuts to the stir-fry.
> 
> Been such a good girl today - can't take chances as I have to drive somewhere tomorrow and if my glucose levels are high I might fall asleep. Happened when I brought my little doggy home. I woke up with the sound or vibration of my tyres on the cat's eyes in the centre of the road. Fortunately I was on a very quiet road and there was no other traffic in either direction. (This is partly why I ordered those driving pills from you @Bumblebabe. This time I really did fall asleep. Previously on one of my trips to the mall (about an hour away) I couldn't stay awake, so I pulled over to the side of the road, locked the doors and had a nap. Better to be hijacked than cause an accident and possibly kill/injure someone else. And once, also on the way to the mall, I was soooo sleepy. I had to stop at a 3-way stop, where there were 2 other cars. While waiting for them to go, I fell asleep. I was woken by the hooting of the car behind me.
> 
> And every time that this has happened, I had had a cheat THE DAY BEFORE. It always affects me the following day. Nope, no more. Three times lucky, fourth time ..... ?


THat is just awful 

The drivers mix should help you.
It keeps you from dehydrating and stabilizes diabetic drop in sugar levels, which is what makes us so sleepy.
Make sure to have plenty of water as well.

It's the drop in blood sugar levels that does that too you.
As you heal your cells become more reactive, but your pancreas still blasts out too much insulin. Thats when your sugar levels drop drastically the next day. It would be best for you to avoid eating close to driving. Just to be safe.

Stay safe and look after yourself

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Bumblebabe said:


> THat is just awful
> 
> The drivers mix should help you.
> It keeps you from dehydrating and stabilizes diabetic drop in sugar levels, which is what makes us so sleepy.
> Make sure to have plenty of water as well.
> 
> It's the drop in blood sugar levels that does that too you.
> As you heal your cells become more reactive, but your pancreas still blasts out too much insulin. Thats when your sugar levels drop drastically the next day. It would be best for you to avoid eating close to driving. Just to be safe.
> 
> Stay safe and look after yourself



Ohhhh thanks for the info and advice. I assumed my glucose was too HIGH, which was causing sleepiness.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Vape Mail from @Bumblebabe - just look at this!!


Two low carb/diabetic-friendly mini bread-loaves which Bumblebabe sent me as a gift! Aren't they cute?? Thank you soooo much @Bumblebabe!! That was very sweet of you!! And they were in perfect condition when they arrived! It took all my willpower not to eat them immediately lol





Wow! I really enjoyed the bread!!! You're one smart lady!!

This Granola is delicious! I'm going to order more for sure!




So this morning I had a super wake 'n vape 'n eat, thanks to you and @BumbleBee!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Paleo fruit juice jelly

4 cups of fruit juice of your choice
1 cup water
4 Tbsp gelatin
Optional: chopped fruit of your choice
Dissolve gelatin in warm water. Add juice slowly and stir well together. Pour into bowl or mould of your choice.

Add fruit if you choose to use it.

Leave in fridge til set.

Yum!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Hooked said:


> Vape Mail from @Bumblebabe - just look at this!!
> 
> 
> Two low carb/diabetic-friendly mini bread-loaves which Bumblebabe sent me as a gift! Aren't they cute?? Thank you soooo much @Bumblebabe!! That was very sweet of you!! And they were in perfect condition when they arrived! It took all my willpower not to eat them immediately lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 136334
> 
> 
> Wow! I really enjoyed the bread!!! You're one smart lady!!
> 
> This Granola is delicious! I'm going to order more for sure!
> 
> View attachment 136332
> 
> 
> So this morning I had a super wake 'n vape 'n eat, thanks to you and @BumbleBee!
> 
> View attachment 136337


I only see this now 

You are very welcome @Hooked 
I'm happy you enjoyed them. They are very popular here too.

And I totally agree, that granola is awesome
@BumbleBee will agree too

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

RainstormZA said:


> Paleo fruit juice jelly
> 
> 4 cups of fruit juice of your choice
> 1 cup water
> 4 Tbsp gelatin
> Optional: chopped fruit of your choice
> Dissolve gelatin in warm water. Add juice slowly and stir well together. Pour into bowl or mould of your choice.
> 
> Add fruit if you choose to use it.
> 
> Leave in fridge til set.
> 
> Yum!
> 
> View attachment 137358


Great that you make your own 
Just remember, fruit is just sugar.

Use berries

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Bumblebabe said:


> Great that you make your own
> Just remember, fruit is just sugar.
> 
> Use berries



And water... Lol

Yeah I agree, which is why sometimes juices need to be diluted. I find the mango tends to be very sweet and I add 50% water...

I found the recipe online - doing it for the kids that are coming for 5 days from Thursday as my brother and his wife don't like their kids eating bad stuff like sweets and chips. They do get but in moderation and it's our way of bribing them to finish dinner first before pudding.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Bumblebabe said:


> I only see this now
> 
> You are very welcome @Hooked
> I'm happy you enjoyed them. They are very popular here too.
> 
> And I totally agree, that granola is awesome
> @BumbleBee will agree too



@Bumblebabe is there a gluten free version of granola?

Oops the one Hooked has is gluten free.

I meant oats aren't gluten free, right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

RainstormZA said:


> @Bumblebabe is there a gluten free version of granola?
> 
> Oops the one Hooked has is gluten free.
> 
> I meant oats aren't gluten free, right?


Oats is a complicated one. Some oats has gluten too. 
This granola does not have any oats in it. 
For us the oats is too high in carbs as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Bumblebabe said:


> Oats is a complicated one. Some oats has gluten too.
> This granola does not have any oats in it.
> For us the oats is too high in carbs as well.


True, I thought so. 

I see dischem and clicks have gluten free granola but R89.99 per 500g. Yikes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Bumblebabe said:


> Great that you make your own
> Just remember, fruit is just sugar.
> 
> Use berries



@Bumblebabe I make my own jelly using Low-Cal "lecol" and I just add gelatin. 
Question: Are berries low in sugar then? As a diabetic can I eat them?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

RainstormZA said:


> True, I thought so.
> 
> I see dischem and clicks have gluten free granola but R89.99 per 500g. Yikes!



@RainstormZA @Bumblebabe That Granola from Bumblebabe's shop is REALLY delicious! I've tried it with yoghurt (unfortunately not the unflavoured one, but Parmalat has the lowest carb and sugar content compared to other brands) and I often just eat it (the Granola) as a snack. It's an outright WINNER!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

I got polenta from the shop on Wednesday. Managed to cook some for breakfast. 

Oh man!

Brought back memories of my gran. She used to make it for me. We used to dab some honey in with butter and milk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep

Tonight's dinner broccoli pizza. Doesn't really taste like pizza bit think we need to get the base thinner. Never the less it was delicious.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep

Just something interesting that happened. We went on holiday with good intentions of not cheating but that kind of failed. I predicted it for myself and kind of put a goal of as long as I gain 5kg that would be acceptable. Basically binge ate for a weak high sugar everything carbs the works got home expected the worst. To my surprise I only ganed 2kg really motivated to be back on the low carb diet.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Friep

Some treats for us.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Friep

Tried to make some sweet chilli sauce tonight. Seems like it became chilli jam delecius ether way.
Took some bird's eye chillies removed the pits etc some Apple cider vinegar and garlic with xylitol for sweetness boiled it a bit too long but next time it will be a sauce but damn these chilies are hot.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Friep said:


> Tried to make some sweet chilli sauce tonight. Seems like it became chilli jam delecius ether way.
> Took some bird's eye chillies removed the pits etc some Apple cider vinegar and garlic with xylitol for sweetness boiled it a bit too long but next time it will be a sauce but damn these chilies are hot.
> View attachment 138022


I can also attest to the fact that they burn twice, freeze a roll time. Looks great though, must do some for Locust 1, he is killing me with Nandos sauce, 2 bottles of mild, 4 of medium, and 2 bottles of sliced Jalapeños, per month. Have a sneaky suspicion the mild might be for the love of his life, he doesn’t touch it at home. Pizza looks interesting, will investigate some more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

RainstormZA said:


> True, I thought so.
> 
> I see dischem and clicks have gluten free granola but R89.99 per 500g. Yikes!


The good stuff is costly. The one I have is R130, it’s delicious and it’s actually 100% low carb Banting. Packed with nuts and pumpkin seeds. Those on their own are very expensive. 
When it comes to our health and wellbeing, why are we so set on price. 
Do you realize what medical aids and meds cost(which we don’t even question on price). 

Quality in, every time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Hooked said:


> @Bumblebabe I make my own jelly using Low-Cal "lecol" and I just add gelatin.
> Question: Are berries low in sugar then? As a diabetic can I eat them?


Berries are very low in sugar and high in antioxidants. Where you can, go for blackberries or blueberries, they are very good for you in so many ways.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Friep said:


> Tonight's dinner broccoli pizza. Doesn't really taste like pizza bit think we need to get the base thinner. Never the less it was delicious.
> View attachment 138009
> View attachment 138010


Now there’s one I have not tried before. Well done. It does look delicious

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bumblebabe



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

I added some of that Granola to my veggie stir-fry the other night, just for fun! I don't think it went well with the veggies though. @Bumblebabe why is the Granola so sweet? I love it, but I'm just a little concerned ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep

Tonighs dinner: Cheese crusted omlet stuffed with avocado mixed with cream cheese and some sweet chilli sauce.
The cheese goes on the outside making a hard crust and it is delecius who knew that cheese was supposed to go on the outside...


Omlets forms a staple of my dieet they are quick to make and delicious.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Friep

Tonight's dinner: Brussel sprouts and bacon and cheese with some low carb Mayo and sweet chilli sauce.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Friep



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Hooked said:


> I added some of that Granola to my veggie stir-fry the other night, just for fun! I don't think it went well with the veggies though. @Bumblebabe why is the Granola so sweet? I love it, but I'm just a little concerned ...
> 
> View attachment 138032


Sorry I’m not on here to often. 
The combination of stevia and cinnamon gives it a sweet taste. It’s delicious

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Bumblebabe said:


> Sorry I’m not on here to often.
> The combination of stevia and cinnamon gives it a sweet taste. It’s delicious



It is absolutely delicious!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm Hooked for life!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Hooked said:


> It is absolutely delicious!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm Hooked for life!


We have just a few bags at home too

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

@RainstormZA

Last night's dinner: Skinny Pasta Mish-Mash

Contains:
Skinny Pasta
Fried bacon, onions and green peppers
Tomatoes
Cheddar Cheese
Garlic/Black Pepper seasoning



Perfect for Banters, Diabetics and Gluten-intolerants

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA

That's it! @Hooked I'm moving in with you. Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Bumblebabe said:


> Sorry I’m not on here to often.
> The combination of stevia and cinnamon gives it a sweet taste. It’s delicious



See? Use stevia for the rusks.

Oh and I made gluten free rusks for myself and a friend who has a wheat allergy. He loves them! It was so worth it. Next time I'm leaving the sugar out and use only honey with nuts and seeds. They were soooooo good!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep

Tonight's dinner: discovered these pizza base's at Checkers must say they are so good it feels like cheating.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Friep

Hooked said:


> @RainstormZA
> 
> Last night's dinner: Skinny Pasta Mish-Mash
> 
> Contains:
> Skinny Pasta
> Fried bacon, onions and green peppers
> Tomatoes
> Cheddar Cheese
> Garlic/Black Pepper seasoning
> View attachment 139310
> 
> 
> Perfect for Banters, Diabetics and Gluten-intolerants
> 
> View attachment 139309


This looks great pasta is something I really miss eating.


----------



## Hooked

Friep said:


> This looks great pasta is something I really miss eating.



Me too ... I remember the first packet of Skinny Pasta which I received and made Spaghetti Bolognaise - a simple meal but one which I hadn't been able to have in years!! I see @Bumblebabe now has Banting Pasta in stock, but I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Room Fogger

Hooked said:


> Me too ... I remember the first packet of Skinny Pasta which I received and made Spaghetti Bolognaise - a simple meal but one which I hadn't been able to have in years!! I see @Bumblebabe now has Banting Pasta in stock, but I haven't tried it yet.


@Hooked @Bumblebabe , The gluten free paste fRom Dischem is what I use for Locust 1, how does this compare and fit in with your eating regimen. Is this something I must try as well, cholesterol, stroke, no energy etc.


----------



## Bumblebabe

Room Fogger said:


> @Hooked @Bumblebabe , The gluten free paste fRom Dischem is what I use for Locust 1, how does this compare and fit in with your eating regimen. Is this something I must try as well, cholesterol, stroke, no energy etc.


I dont know the product, so I can not comment

Just some info

https://m.washingtontimes.com/news/2018/jul/8/fatty-foods-dont-cause-heart-disease-bread-and-pas/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

RainstormZA said:


> That's it! @Hooked I'm moving in with you. Lol



@RainstormZA Deal - I'll do the Mish-Mash if you do your rusks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Room Fogger said:


> @Hooked @Bumblebabe , The gluten free paste fRom Dischem is what I use for Locust 1, how does this compare and fit in with your eating regimen. Is this something I must try as well, cholesterol, stroke, no energy etc.



@Room Fogger I don't know about the pasta from Dischem, as I don't search for gluten-free products. My problem is diabetes, so I loook for sugar-free or low carb. All that I can say is that when I follow the Banting eating style, without cheating, I definitely have more energy, but it doesn't happen immediately. After a few weeks on Banting you'll notice the difference for sure. But note - Banting is low-carb, not gluten-free.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> @RainstormZA Deal - I'll do the Mish-Mash if you do your rusks!


Deal! Lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bumblebabe

Hooked said:


> @Room Fogger I don't know about the pasta from Dischem, as I don't search for gluten-free products. My problem is diabetes, so I loook for sugar-free or low carb. All that I can say is that when I follow the Banting eating style, without cheating, I definitely have more energy, but it doesn't happen immediately. After a few weeks on Banting you'll notice the difference for sure. But note - Banting is low-carb, not gluten-free.



Banting is most definitely gluten free. 
It’s gluten free, low carb and sugar free. 

Gluten is one of the unnecessary staple foods that’s causing so much damage. 
Gluten in any shape or form should be avoided.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Bumblebabe said:


> Banting is most definitely gluten free.
> It’s gluten free, low carb and sugar free.
> 
> Gluten is one of the unnecessary staple foods that’s causing so much damage.
> Gluten in any shape or form should be avoided.



Thanks for the info @Bumblebabe - I'm a little wiser now!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Bumblebabe said:


> Banting is most definitely gluten free.
> It’s gluten free, low carb and sugar free.
> 
> Gluten is one of the unnecessary staple foods that’s causing so much damage.
> Gluten in any shape or form should be avoided.


Especially for Locust 1, even if he goes to a braai the tea and antihistamine is on standby for in case. Reason why I cook meals for 14 days at a time and freeze for hom to take with, and he can make his own in between.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

I had a wonderful weekend, delving into all my goodies from @Bumblebabe's shop https://livingproof.co.za/
Thank you so much for the little extras which you popped into the box, Bumblebabe! I gave the Sesame Seed Bar to my friend and she loved it. I gobbled up the others lol. I love the Sunflower Seed one!










I ordered more of the Nutty Professor's Granola, because it is DELICIOUS!!! This is the only thing that I've ever been able to eat first thing in the morning, but it's so good I could eat it for lunch and supper too - and sometimes I do when I don't feel like cooking! Bumblebabe, as you can see, the first packet is almost finished already - and that's since Friday!! I'll contact you about ordering this in bulk - seriously.






For breakfast I eat it with yoghurt. Spar makes a yoghurt which is quite low in carb and sugar, or I get Parmalat - also low in carbs.





Or just as is, as a snack ...





And some drinking choc for typical Cape Town winter nights i.e. cold, howling wind, horizontal rain ... One of my dogs is terrified of the wind. Clearly her ancestors are not Capetonians! I'm originally a Joburg gal, but oh, I love the wind in CT!





There's nothing better than rusks dipped in coffee ...








And finally, who can resist a chocolate biscuit - dunked, of course! @Bumblebabe I gave a friend of mine, who is also diabetic, a packet and she says they're delicious! 




You've got a fantastic shop @Bumblebabe - and thank goodness for the Internet!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Friep

Tonight's dinner: three ingredient coconut bread with bacon lettuce and tomato.



Also noticed that the bacon contains dextrose won't be buying this brand again. Seems like hidden carbs are everywhere.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

That looks good @Friep! Did you make the coconut bread yourself?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Friep

Hooked said:


> That looks good @Friep! Did you make the coconut bread yourself?


My wife makes them but they work well for a bread substitute bit dry but that can be fixed with some butter. Will get the recipe from her.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Friep said:


> My wife makes them but they work well for a bread substitute bit dry but that can be fixed with some butter. Will get the recipe from her.



Thanks @Friep, but if it's anything complex then don't worry - I hate cooking and usually do simple things only lol.

I've never been able to understand people who like cooking, like @Bumblebabe. Just look what it involves:

Planning your shopping so that you have all the ingredients
Doing the shopping
Prep: Washing, cutting, basting, grating
Cooking
Washing, drying, packing away the dishes

How much time does all of that take? Hours of work - for 10 mins. of eating. The expenditure doesn't merit the income.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Hooked said:


> I had a wonderful weekend, delving into all my goodies from @Bumblebabe's shop https://livingproof.co.za/
> Thank you so much for the little extras which you popped into the box, Bumblebabe! I gave the Sesame Seed Bar to my friend and she loved it. I gobbled up the others lol. I love the Sunflower Seed one!
> 
> View attachment 139681
> View attachment 139682
> 
> 
> View attachment 139683
> View attachment 139684
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered more of the Nutty Professor's Granola, because it is DELICIOUS!!! This is the only thing that I've ever been able to eat first thing in the morning, but it's so good I could eat it for lunch and supper too - and sometimes I do when I don't feel like cooking! Bumblebabe, as you can see, the first packet is almost finished already - and that's since Friday!! I'll contact you about ordering this in bulk - seriously.
> 
> 
> View attachment 139662
> View attachment 139663
> 
> 
> For breakfast I eat it with yoghurt. Spar makes a yoghurt which is quite low in carb and sugar, or I get Parmalat - also low in carbs.
> 
> View attachment 139665
> View attachment 139666
> 
> 
> Or just as is, as a snack ...
> 
> View attachment 139667
> 
> 
> 
> And some drinking choc for typical Cape Town winter nights i.e. cold, howling wind, horizontal rain ... One of my dogs is terrified of the wind. Clearly her ancestors are not Capetonians! I'm originally a Joburg gal, but oh, I love the wind in CT!
> 
> View attachment 139672
> View attachment 139669
> 
> 
> There's nothing better than rusks dipped in coffee ...
> 
> View attachment 139673
> View attachment 139677
> 
> 
> View attachment 139678
> 
> 
> And finally, who can resist a chocolate biscuit - dunked, of course! @Bumblebabe I gave a friend of mine, who is also diabetic, a packet and she says they're delicious!
> 
> View attachment 139679
> 
> 
> You've got a fantastic shop @Bumblebabe - and thank goodness for the Internet!!


I’m so happy you’re enjoying these!! *happy dance**

Lancewood yogurt is the best. We grab when it’s available. 

Ps those cookies are yummy, it’s wonderful to hear she enjoys them too

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bumblebabe

@Hooked 
Thank you for your support, I appreciate you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bumblebabe

Friep said:


> Tonight's dinner: three ingredient coconut bread with bacon lettuce and tomato.
> View attachment 139700
> View attachment 139702
> 
> Also noticed that the bacon contains dextrose won't be buying this brand again. Seems like hidden carbs are everywhere.


You would be amazed where carbs are hiding. 

Sugar and gluten are both in all sweets and biscuits. Even ice cream has both.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Hooked said:


> Thanks @Friep, but if it's anything complex then don't worry - I hate cooking and usually do simple things only lol.
> 
> I've never been able to understand people who like cooking, like @Bumblebabe. Just look what it involves:
> 
> Planning your shopping so that you have all the ingredients
> Doing the shopping
> Prep: Washing, cutting, basting, grating
> Cooking
> Washing, drying, packing away the dishes
> 
> How much time does all of that take? Hours of work - for 10 mins. of eating. The expenditure doesn't merit the income.


Oh my gosh I hate cooking, shopping and making lists. BUT love eating lekker 

Lasagne for tonight

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Bumblebabe said:


> View attachment 139920
> View attachment 139921
> 
> Oh my gosh I hate cooking, shopping and making lists. BUT love eating lekker
> 
> Lasagne for tonight


Nou is ek alweer honger, looks delicious!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Room Fogger said:


> Nou is ek alweer honger, looks delicious!


How many keyboards have you drooled on now?

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger

RainstormZA said:


> How many keyboards have you drooled on now?


Too many, even had to have a cover done for the iPad screen!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

Bumblebabe said:


> @Hooked
> Thank you for your support, I appreciate you



Oh my goodness, I appreciate YOU! Where else could I get answers to my questions, without being charged??

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Bumblebabe said:


> View attachment 139920
> View attachment 139921
> 
> Oh my gosh I hate cooking, shopping and making lists. BUT love eating lekker
> 
> Lasagne for tonight



@Bumblebabe all of that looks really yummy!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep

My wife made something awesome two eggs blended with cream cheese and vanilla essence wow this stuff is an amazing milkshake. No picture for this one went to quick.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Bulldog

Steep Time @Friep

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre

*Andre's Banting Bread




*​
During our more than 4 years of banting, I have tried many a banting bread recipe. None satisfied the real bread craving over a longer term. Until I cobbled together the recipe below, which represents a combination of ingredients found in different recipes.

The instant yeast gives the bread that home baked yeasty aroma, but subtly. Of course honey is not low in carbs, but most of the honey, if not all, gets consumed by the yeast as it converts the honey to carbon dioxide gas. This gets the dough to rise a bit higher than most banting breads.

Besides the many health benefits of Chia seeds, it also makes the bread more tasty and adds some bulk.

The apple cider adds a touch of sourdough taste.

*Andre's Banting Bread*
1 cup of lukewarm water
1 packet (10g) of instant yeast
1 tablespoon of honey
5 eggs
2 tablespoons of chia seeds
3 tablespoons of water
1 tablespoon of apple cider
2½ cups of almond flour
10 tablespoons of psyllium husks
1½ teaspoons of salt

Preheat your oven to 180 degrees Celsius.

This is not a big loaf. I use a silicone pan of around 240mm long, 100mm deep and 85mm wide. Use what you normally use for this size, greased.

Add the yeast, honey and lukewarm water to a glass container. Mix well and set aside for 5 minutes to allow the yeast to ferment.
Combine the 3 tablespoons of water and 1 tablespoon of apple cider in a glass container. Add the chia seeds. Let it stand for 5 minutes to set.

Beat the eggs in your food processor or with an electric beater until frothy. Add the chia mixture, continue mixing. Add the almond flour, psyllium husks and salt - continue mixing. Add the yeast mixture and mix well.

Transfer the dough to your bread pan. Bake for 50 minutes at 180 degrees Celsius.

Let the bread cool before removing from the pan.

Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Andre said:


> *Andre's Banting Bread
> 
> 
> 
> *​
> During our more than 4 years of banting, I have tried many a banting bread recipe. None satisfied the real bread craving over a longer term. Until I cobbled together the recipe below, which represents a combination of ingredients found in different recipes.
> 
> The instant yeast gives the bread that home baked yeasty aroma, but subtly. Of course honey is not low in carbs, but most of the honey, if not all, gets consumed by the yeast as it converts the honey to carbon dioxide gas. This gets the dough to rise a bit higher than most banting breads.
> 
> Besides the many health benefits of Chia seeds, it also makes the bread more tasty and adds some bulk.
> 
> The apple cider adds a touch of sourdough taste.
> 
> *Andre's Banting Bread*
> 1 cup of lukewarm water
> 1 packet (10g) of instant yeast
> 1 tablespoon of honey
> 5 eggs
> 2 tablespoons of chia seeds
> 3 tablespoons of water
> 1 tablespoon of apple cider
> 2½ cups of almond flour
> 10 tablespoons of psyllium husks
> 1½ teaspoons of salt
> 
> Preheat your oven to 180 degrees Celsius.
> 
> This is not a big loaf. I use a silicone pan of around 240mm long, 100mm deep and 85mm wide. Use what you normally use for this size, greased.
> 
> Add the yeast, honey and lukewarm water to a glass container. Mix well and set aside for 5 minutes to allow the yeast to ferment.
> Combine the water and apple cider in a glass container. Add the chia seeds. Let it stand for 5 minutes to set.
> 
> Beat the eggs in your food processor or with an electric beater until frothy. Add the chia mixture, continue mixing. Add the almond flour, psyllium husks and salt - continue mixing. Add the yeast mixture and mix well.
> 
> Transfer the dough to your bread pan. Bake for 50 minutes at 180 degrees Celsius.
> 
> Let the bread cool before removing from the pan.
> 
> Enjoy.



@Andre is not only a Master Mixologist, but a Master Chef too - I can vouch for both!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/bumblebabes-shop-has-been-robbed.t52593/#post-706247

but on the same day @Bumblebabe received an award for passing the Solgar Gold advisor course with flying colours. 

This is some woman! She runs a business, cooks fantastic meals, cares for her family, studies, answers my PMs at night ... and smiles through it all. Oh, and let's not forget that she's recently celebrated a year off the stinkies!

I admire you so much @Bumblebabe!

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Hooked said:


> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/bumblebabes-shop-has-been-robbed.t52593/#post-706247
> 
> but on the same day @Bumblebabe received an award for passing the Solgar Gold advisor course with flying colours.
> 
> This is some woman! She runs a business, cooks fantastic meals, cares for her family, studies, answers my PMs at night ... and smiles through it all. Oh, and let's not forget that she's recently celebrated a year off the stinkies!
> 
> I admire you so much @Bumblebabe!
> 
> View attachment 141657​



Aw @Hooked 
Thank you so much!

I love what I do and I love getting to know awesome people like you

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

And @Bumblebabe Superwoman does it again! Well done!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Hooked said:


> And @Bumblebabe Superwoman does it again! Well done!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 142525


Thank you so much @Hooked 

I can breath now 

The next few weeks are the final stretch with 5 more courses coming to an end. 

Understanding the body is an ongoing learning curve. It’s just amazing

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

And @Bumblebabe does it again! 




Congrats @Bumblebabe - and I might just join one of your online Banting programmes just to keep me on track!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bumblebabe

Hooked said:


> And @Bumblebabe does it again!
> 
> View attachment 142626
> 
> 
> Congrats @Bumblebabe - and I might just join one of your online Banting programmes just to keep me on track!


Thank you @Hooked 

I’ve been very quiet about these because I was petrified of the out come, I’m ecstatic with my results 

You are most welcome to join. The program is about the individual and what each person needs to make it work.

It’s incredible how much we all should know but no one bothers telling us. Learning the conventional way but seeing where it goes wrong is mind boggling. It’s all there.

Thank you again for your support and appreciation *hugs*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

*Our office tried snacks from Checkers’ healthy food range & this is what we thought
https://www.all4women.co.za/1624973/food-home/food-drink/healthy-food-range-from-checkers
*
"Checkers recently announced their healthy food range, Simple Truth, which has vegan, gluten-free and reduced-sugar options as well as fewer additives and preservatives.

*Snack attack: Skinny Dipped Roasted Almonds*
The box arrived and we announced that we would be taste testing in fifteen minutes. The office couldn’t wait so we began immediately. The first to go were the Dark Chocolate and Salted Caramel Flavoured Skinny Dipped Roasted Almonds (_30g, R12.99 and also available in mint_) and no one only had one! We were all pleasantly surprised and kind of sad that we only got a small bag.

Cookie monsters: Reduced Sugar Coconut Cookies
Here at the All4Women Foodie HQ we take our cookies very seriously. We love treats and were sceptical about the reduced sugar label. The Reduced Sugar Coconut Cookies (150g, R19.99, also available in Oat Crunchies and Double Choc Chip) were delicious!

“They taste like an EetSumMor and Tennis Biscuit had a food baby”. You can’t taste that there is less sugar and it tastes amazing dunked in a cup of tea.”

Raise the bar: Coconut and Lemon Bar
The vegan Coconut and Lemon Bar (30g, R9.99 also available in Raw Pecan and Salted Caramel Flavoured as well as Cocoa and Chia) left us pleasantly surprised. Usually, when a snack has dates as a base, the dates can be overpowering. This was not the case and the lemon really came through and the coconut added a nice crunch.

Slam dunk: Gluten-Free Muesli Rusks
Our resident gluten-free eater was really excited to test out the gluten-free Muesli Rusks (250g, R34.99) because we don’t often get gluten-free treats in the office and at R35 a pop, they are budget friendly too.

“The muesli add-ins (like cranberries) are evenly spread and generous. Good dunkability because they don’t fall apart and the size of each rusk is perfect.”

What we really like about Simple Truth snacks
The snacks taste amazing and we liked all of them. And not in a ‘this isn’t bad for healthy food kind of way’. We loved them in an ‘I would choose this over the regular food’ kind of way.
These don’t cost a fortune and makes eating healthy food affordable.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bumblebabe

I’m glad you enjoyed it. 
I would be very interested to see what the ingredients are. 
It’s so easy to say gluten free and “reduced sugar” , what is in there then?
Especially if it’s so cheap. 

I personally don’t trust checkers at all.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Bumblebabe said:


> I’m glad you enjoyed it.
> I would be very interested to see what the ingredients are.
> It’s so easy to say gluten free and “reduced sugar” , what is in there then?
> Especially if it’s so cheap.
> 
> I personally don’t trust checkers at all.



@Bumblebabe It wasn't me who tried them - the article which I posted is from All Women and it was their office who tried the snacks.

Next time I go to Checkers I'll certainly look out for them. The only thing that concerns me, as a diabetic, is the sugar and carb content. And there's a very easy way to check that - take a glucose reading before eating one of those snacks, and again 2 hours after eating. 

If it is indeed low sugar then the glucose reading will not be excessively elevated (just the normal elevation after eating anything). If it is excessively elevated, then we know that something isn't quite kosher.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep

Some low carb cheesecake man are these things good best cheesecake I have ever had.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Friep said:


> View attachment 152602
> View attachment 152603
> 
> Some low carb cheesecake man are these things good best cheesecake I have ever had.
> View attachment 152604



Looks good and the recipe looks easy too - thanks for publishing it, @Friep!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep

Hooked said:


> Looks good and the recipe looks easy too - thanks for publishing it, @Friep!



Always a pleasure can't believe they are guilt free.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep

I have been doing this keto diet now for aa year. The past few months I have lost the energy I use to have. I am 5kg below my goalgoal weight. Still fasting intermittently and doing that now with black coffee to not break my fast. Any suggestions to get the energy back @Bumblebabe?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nadz1972

Friep said:


> I have been doing this keto diet now for aa year. The past few months I have lost the energy I use to have. I am 5kg below my goalgoal weight. Still fasting intermittently and doing that now with black coffee to not break my fast. Any suggestions to get the energy back @Bumblebabe?


Eat dates during your day.


----------



## Bumblebabe

Friep said:


> I have been doing this keto diet now for aa year. The past few months I have lost the energy I use to have. I am 5kg below my goalgoal weight. Still fasting intermittently and doing that now with black coffee to not break my fast. Any suggestions to get the energy back @Bumblebabe?


Hi @Friep
Well done so far.

Inbox my your weight hight age and waist cm. And starting weight.
A tipical meal or two. Any meds you are on now or was on. 

Being on Keto (not my favorite) you can exhaust your adrenals.

When you say 5kg below goal weight, is that your goal or the recommended weight for your height? If you are now under weight there is a whole new can of worms opening. Women need at least 23-24% body fat to maintain hormone balance. Men about 21-22%.
If you are on Keto you are starving your body of sugar (this is a good thing), but if you do not consume enough fat and your body has used up its body fat reserves, it will start using your muscles for energy.

So I need a bit more info to help you out

Monitoring a client’s progress I can suggest B vitamin complex or adding D3 or omega 3, all depending on where you are.

Let me know so we can get your energy back up

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Nadz1972 said:


> Eat dates during your day.



Nope - too much sugar

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Just in case someone would be interested in more info on the Banting, LCHF, Keto and Low carb diets, I am doing a live webinar on Wednesday.
Going live on Wednesday evening at 7pm. 
Register and share the link. 
It’s free. 

https://mailchi.mp/a225eba282c8/lchlwebinar

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Spyro

Bumblebabe said:


> Just in case someone would be interested in more info on the Banting, LCHF, Keto and Low carb diets, I am doing a live webinar on Wednesday.
> Going live on Wednesday evening at 7pm.
> Register and share the link.
> It’s free.
> 
> https://mailchi.mp/a225eba282c8/lchlwebinar




I read an interesting book regarding these diets. They did studies and had similar results by cutting fat and increasing carbs and protein. 

Will watch the webinar for sure!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

Spyro said:


> I read an interesting book regarding these diets. They did studies and had similar results by cutting fat and increasing carbs and protein.
> 
> Will watch the webinar for sure!



@Spyro Most "usual" diets cut fat - that's why there's an abundance of low-fat items on supermarket shelves. Personally, I prefer Banting simply because I'm diabetic (says she, having just devoured a slab of chocolate) so cutting carbs is something I usually do anyway. 

It's the *increase* in fat that most people can't get their head around with Banting. Whoever heard of a diet where you may - no should - eat the fat on a lamb chop, or have bacon for breakfast?? I tell you, Banting is a wonderful lifestyle!

However, I think the main culprit is the combination of fat and carbs. *That* is what is so unhealthy - and makes people gain weight. So I guess reducing one of them, whichever is one's personal choice, would be a good thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bumblebabe

Spyro said:


> I read an interesting book regarding these diets. They did studies and had similar results by cutting fat and increasing carbs and protein.
> 
> Will watch the webinar for sure!



I sure hope you watched

Any diet will work, purely because most cut out processed junk food first. As soon as you do that in any diet, anyone will lose weight.
However, consider this, low fat is a process a natural food is put through to take out the fat, then it taste like cardboard, so they add sugar and chemicals. What are you left with? Processed junk.
This is why 70% of the world population is overweight, under nourish, got diabetes, heart disease, arthritis, dementia, cancer and the list goes on and on.

Now the new theory is to eat the food as it comes. Full cream milk, butter (whisk the milk and tada), eat the whole animal (incl fats and organs), 3/4 of you plate is above group veggies.
Cut out seed oils, chemicals and sugars, highly processed foods, over produced grains, and no underground veggies.

Totally back to nature.

We do not walk around all day eating fat. The media has blown it all out of proportion and calling it a high fat, high protein diet, while it’s far from that.
We teach Whole Foods as natural as possible.

I personally advice staying away from anything on the shelves marked as gluten free, sugar free, Banting or keto. Unless you know the person producing these products, you’re not guaranteed that it’s save to use.
Real food do not last for months on the shelves.

My next webinar is 24 April, I try to focus more on making a new lifestyle permanent and changing the way we see food.
Join the next one, I would love some challenging questions

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Spyro

Typed out a novel but decided to PM it to you instead

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

With this link you can register for the Webinar and receive the link on the day.
24 April at 7pm
https://mailchi.mp/697badfb9853/4stepstodietchange

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Bumblebabe said:


> With this link you can register for the Webinar and receive the link on the day.
> 24 April at 7pm
> https://mailchi.mp/697badfb9853/4stepstodietchange



@Bumblebabe I'd watch if I had unlimited data, but sadly I don't ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Spyro said:


> Typed out a novel but decided to PM it to you instead


My novel is just a bit shorter

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bumblebabe

Hooked said:


> @Bumblebabe I'd watch if I had unlimited data, but sadly I don't ...


Aw! Would have been awesome having you online with us.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

@Bumblebabe you'll be interested in this.

*Local teen scientist makes it big in China*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/local-teen-scientist-makes-it-big-in-china

Cape Town high school student Phoebe Mgxaji (16) has done the Mother City proud by winning major honours in one of the largest science competitions in the world ... when she competed in the 39th Beijing Youth Science Creation Competition and received a silver medal in the Biomedical Science category, a R4 250 cash prize and the Youth Science and Technology Innovation special award.

The path to the Beijing science competition wasn’t an easy one. First, Mgxaji’s project about food labelling had to make it through a regional round and then get the thumbs up at Eskom’s Expo for Young Scientists events in Johannesburg and Port Elizabeth.

Mgxaji stresses that her project was about more than doing well at the international science competition and she hopes to bring about real change in society with her work. One of her main focuses is to reduce the jargon on food labels and increase the information regarding the nutritional contents.

“People are not aware of what they are eating, because the information is too scientific, or filled with numbers that regular people don’t understand,” Mgxaji says.

As one of South Africa’s biggest problems is obesity, the young learner is hoping to change the way large food companies label their products to better communicate to the consumer what they are eating.

After high school, Mgxaji plans to study Cardiology, explaining how this ties in with her recent project. “What you eat does affect your health, and your health does affects your heart,” she says.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

@Bumbebabe I do hope that the food industry takes her labelling suggestion to heart (pun intended  ) because honestly, it takes forever to read labels before one buys something.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Bumblebabe

Hooked said:


> @Bumblebabe you'll be interested in this.
> 
> *Local teen scientist makes it big in China*
> https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/local-teen-scientist-makes-it-big-in-china
> 
> Cape Town high school student Phoebe Mgxaji (16) has done the Mother City proud by winning major honours in one of the largest science competitions in the world ... when she competed in the 39th Beijing Youth Science Creation Competition and received a silver medal in the Biomedical Science category, a R4 250 cash prize and the Youth Science and Technology Innovation special award.
> 
> The path to the Beijing science competition wasn’t an easy one. First, Mgxaji’s project about food labelling had to make it through a regional round and then get the thumbs up at Eskom’s Expo for Young Scientists events in Johannesburg and Port Elizabeth.
> 
> Mgxaji stresses that her project was about more than doing well at the international science competition and she hopes to bring about real change in society with her work. One of her main focuses is to reduce the jargon on food labels and increase the information regarding the nutritional contents.
> 
> “People are not aware of what they are eating, because the information is too scientific, or filled with numbers that regular people don’t understand,” Mgxaji says.
> 
> As one of South Africa’s biggest problems is obesity, the young learner is hoping to change the way large food companies label their products to better communicate to the consumer what they are eating.
> 
> After high school, Mgxaji plans to study Cardiology, explaining how this ties in with her recent project. “What you eat does affect your health, and your health does affects your heart,” she says.


Here’s hoping. 
Well done to her, that is so awesome.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bumblebabe

**FREE Live Webinar & giveaway, Wednesday evening**
My next live webinar will be tomorrow evening 15 May at 7pm.
I’m also giving away one tub of Pure Hydrolised Collagen wort R320, to one luck viewer. 
We’ll be discussing grains, what they are, how to avoid them and why they are now considered to be more harmful. 
Come ask your questions and join in the discussion. 
Are you registered for the webinars yet?
Do it now!
https://mailchi.mp/e924c7d868c5/coachilzelive

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bumblebabe

*FREE LIVE WEBINAR with your Coach Ilze*

LCHF, BANTING, KETO 
On Wednesday evening 29 May at 7pm

GIVEAWAY- I’ll be giving away to one lucky viewer, (within South Africa) 200g Collagen or (international) a simple meal plan and my personal recipes.

We’ll be talking about nutrients and overeating on a healthy diet. 
Join in the conversation!
Register here
https://mailchi.mp/e924c7d868c5/coachilzelive

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro

Bumblebabe said:


> *FREE LIVE WEBINAR with your Coach Ilze*
> 
> LCHF, BANTING, KETO
> On Wednesday evening 29 May at 7pm
> 
> GIVEAWAY- I’ll be giving away to one lucky viewer, (within South Africa) 200g Collagen or (international) a simple meal plan and my personal recipes.
> 
> We’ll be talking about nutrients and overeating on a healthy diet.
> Join in the conversation!
> Register here
> https://mailchi.mp/e924c7d868c5/coachilzelive



Wow it's Wednesday already :/ time goes way too fast...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep

Almond flour mug cake.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

How’s everyone doing?

Let’s wake up this thread a bit. 
Wow so much has happened in the last few months. 

I’m writing my book again at last 
I’m interviewing Prof Tim Noakes on 19 Sept 
New website is up
New program is up

Life is amazing!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked

Bumblebabe said:


> How’s everyone doing?
> 
> Let’s wake up this thread a bit.
> Wow so much has happened in the last few months.
> 
> I’m writing my book again at last
> I’m interviewing Prof Tim Noakes on 19 Sept
> New website is up
> New program is up
> 
> Life is amazing!!



WOW that's interesting @Bumblebabe! I didn't know that you're writing a book! And I'm sure the interview with Prof Noakes will be most informative! 

*What's the address of your new website?*

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Yip yip yip 

Book is going great 
I’m quite pleased so far

Here’s a link to my talk with Prof Noakes 
It was amazing!!! 


I’m busy closing my office in town, going to work from home and focus on my book and clients 

Interesting things ahead

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Bumblebabe said:


> Yip yip yip
> 
> Book is going great
> I’m quite pleased so far
> 
> Here’s a link to my talk with Prof Noakes
> It was amazing!!!
> 
> 
> I’m busy closing my office in town, going to work from home and focus on my book and clients
> 
> Interesting things ahead




Wow @Bumblebabe 
That’s amazing!!
I listened to the first 10 minutes and will tune in again tomorrow
Congrats!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Bumblebabe said:


> Yip yip yip
> 
> Book is going great
> I’m quite pleased so far
> 
> Here’s a link to my talk with Prof Noakes
> It was amazing!!!
> 
> 
> I’m busy closing my office in town, going to work from home and focus on my book and clients
> 
> Interesting things ahead




@Bumblebabe I listened to your interview with Prof. Noakes and what he said about Big Pharma controlling the medical and food industries is shocking. As he said, they would go out of business if we were healthy. Link this to the current war against vaping yet nothing is done about smoking. 

I've got diabetes, but I've been completely off the wagon with my eating this year. I was even considering asking the doctor to give me extra meds, but after listening to Prof. Noakes I WILL NOT play into Big Pharma's pocket. I WILL get myself back to a healthy glucose level, as I did before - on Banting!!

Your interview with him has jolted me out of my carb-loaded fuzziness!! Thank you!!

And all the very best for your new chapter in life!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Silver said:


> Wow @Bumblebabe
> That’s amazing!!
> I listened to the first 10 minutes and will tune in again tomorrow
> Congrats!!


Thank you 
It’s still so unreal but awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Hooked said:


> @Bumblebabe I listened to your interview with Prof. Noakes and what he said about Big Pharma controlling the medical and food industries is shocking. As he said, they would go out of business if we were healthy. Link this to the current war against vaping yet nothing is done about smoking.
> 
> I've got diabetes, but I've been completely off the wagon with my eating this year. I was even considering asking the doctor to give me extra meds, but after listening to Prof. Noakes I WILL NOT play into Big Pharma's pocket. I WILL get myself back to a healthy glucose level, as I did before - on Banting!!
> 
> Your interview with him has jolted me out of my carb-loaded fuzziness!! Thank you!!
> 
> And all the very best for your new chapter in life!!



I’ve been saying for years we are fighting the same fight. Even the way it gets blown out of proportion by the media. 

But we will prevail 

Thank you for your support and do shout if you need help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

@Bumblebabe (@BumbleBee's wife) is making waves. Not low tide, but low-carb!

I subscribe to The Noakes Foundation's newsletter and when I saw the article below, I wondered if it was Ilze - and indeed it is! 
Well done Ilze! 


"*Welcoming Ilze’s Banting De’Lights onboard our Affiliate Programme!*
We are delighted to announce that Ilze’s Banting De’Lights has joined our Eat Better SA affiliate program.

The Eat Better SA affiliate program was designed to ensure that consumers have peace of mind knowing that products bearing our stamp fully support your low carbohydrate lifestyle. Plus, each time you purchase an Eat Better SA-stamped product, a portion of the proceeds are donated to our community outreach programmes, empowering under-resourced communities to overcome chronic disease and obesity through dietary changes.

With an equal passion for giving back to the community, we at Eat Better SA are excited to welcome her on board as a valued member of our affiliate family.

For more information please visit Ilze’s Banting De’Lights on Facebook or contact Ilze at info@livingproof.co.za

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

